# A nous de vous faire préférer...



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

A - La voiture
B - Le retard
C - La couleur blanche
D - Obiwan Kenobi


Salut à tous,

Ca faisait longtemps un p'tit sujet. Si je l'ouvre, c'est pour vous faire part d'une chose qui m'a choqué. Le but n'est pas de jeter de discrédit et rentrer dans les lieux communs habituels "sncf c'est des cons", ce ne sera pas le propos et je ne souhaite pas aller dans ce sens. je vous décrit une "anecdote", un cas isolé. je me garde le plus possible de faire des extrapolations.

Après ce préambule, j'entame les festivités. Je vous raconte, de façon chronologique les informations que j'ai eu.

Vendredi dernier, je quittais la capitale pour rejoindre mes vertes contrées. Je prends donc le train de 15h17 (l'heure n'est pas importante, mais si certains étaient dans le même train, ils pourront peut-être corroborer mes propos et témoigner) à Paris Gare de lyon.
Tout se passe bien. Le train ne part pas tout de suite, les minutes passent  , 1/4 d'heure  :rose: , 1/2 heure ...      aucune information    des rumeurs .. beaucoup de rumeurs ... une agression entre un voyageur et un contrôleur.
Bon ok pas cool.
Apparemment, le contrôleur refuse de faire partir le train tant que le voyageur refuse de descendre du train ... 
Ok, on compatit, et la SNCF nous annonce au bout de 3/4 d'heure que pour débloquer la situation, on va changer de contrôleur    :mouais: ! Un peu étonné, mais surtout un peu dépité de ne pas avoir eu d'explications officielles plus tôt ! (j'étais en tête du train, pas dans le wagon où celà c'est passé).
la train part donc avec un retard de 50 minutes. Ca ne m'a dérangé pas plus que çà, j'ai l'habitude, et la journée était terminée. De toute façon il y aura une compensation financière.

Seulement là où çà se gate, c'est lorsqu'à la toute fin du trajet, la SNCF par voix du contrôleur n°2 (c-à-d, le remplacant du 1er) annonce que le  retard ne fera pas l'objet de remboursement du billet, en partie.     Ce n'est pas que je sois pret de mes sous (oui Luc, en bon auvergnat pourtant  ), c'est plutôt qu'ils sont très loin de moi ... Je paye déjà assez cher le train, ne pouvant plus bénéficier de la carte djeunes, et n'étant pas assez vieux pour avoir le droit à une carte vermeil...Bref, je me décide donc à attendre l'arrivée du train pour aller m'expliquer avec qui-de-droit, notamment parce que cette décision n'est pas justifiée : "désolé pour le retard, mais pas de remboursement" et pas un mot de plus, on enterre l'affaire semble-t-il 
Je ne lâcherais pas le morceau, surtout que quelques conversations avec des voyageurs me permet d'en apprendre plus sur ce qu'il s'est passé : apparemment, l'individu identifié dans un premier temps comme "l'agresseur" aurait eu un problème avec son billet (les sources divergent sur l'explication : une histoire de billet acheté dans le train, mais selon certaines sources, le billet était en règle). Tutoiement, le controleur flippe et déclare ne pas se sentir en sécurité, et donc s'en va du train ... Et il semblerait qu'il y ait une sombre (sic ! ) histoire  de couleur de peau qui soit mêlée dans cette histoire  

Je veux en savoir plus. Ce contrôleur envers qui ma première pensée avait été de le comprendre voire soutenir, devenait tout à coup irrationnel.
Ma motivation à tirer çà au clair n'en était que plus importante.

Nous arrivons donc à la gare. Je me dirige à l'accueil, demande une enveloppe T pour compensation financière, ce à quoi on me répond que ce n'est pas automatique (je m'y attendais). je réplique par le fait qu'il est indiqué que tout trajet d'une certaine distance faisant l'objet d'un retard de plus de 30 min donnait droit à celà, lorsque la responsabilité du retard était *imputable à la sncf*. C'est là que ca devient important. On me répond (la personne fait son boulot) "oui mais savez-vous ce qui s'est passé ?" La bonne blague, la sncf n'a rien voulu dire, le contrôleur n°2 n'en savait rien puisque appelé dans l'urgence pour remplacer le contrôleur n'°1 ..."si je le sais ? oui apparemment c'est une agression, le conducteur s'est tiré et a refusé de faire partir le train ! Quelque soit l'origine de cette décision -il est évidement regrettable qu'il se soit fait agressé certes- c'est bien le contrôleur et la sncf qui est responsable de ce retard ! C'est logique !"

Nous en arrivons à la chute et au dénouement.
Je suis à ce moment rejoins par de nombreux voyageurs de ce train qui comptent bien eux aussi demander des comptes ... Et c'est là qu'une jeune fille monte au créneau et déclare avoir assisté à la scène (enfin on ne va plus se baser sur des silences). Elle a tout vu, elle était à coté du voyageur, dont le principal signe distinctif est sa couleur de peau. Le contrôleur zèlé non content de tutoyer le passager se décide à poser un ultimatum : c'est soit lui, soit moi. Visiblement, les autres voyageurs dans ce wagon ont pris le parti de défendre le passager incriminé. Son billet était en règle. Ce sera donc le controleur qui partira. Il en est donc de sa responsabilité.

Ce que je trouve choquant dans l'histoire, ce n'est pas le retard du train. Je ne veux pas faire ce procès là à la sncf. Ce n'est pas tant l'argent, ou l'absence de remboursement partiel du billet. C'est l'attitude. L'attitude du contrôleur, l'attitude de la sncf qui non content de n'informer personne et de laisser en plan plusieurs dizaines de passagers se moque éperdument de sa clientèle en lui chiant à la gueule : "pas not' faute".

Voilà, j'avais prévu de l'ouvrir plus tôt, et c'est donc aujourd'hui que j'ouvre ce sujet.

Loin de moi l'idée de casser la sncf comme on peut aimer à le faire parfois (il suffit de lire les sujets où on parle de la Fnac pour voir fleurir des commentaires stériles et idiots du type "les vendeurs c'est des nuls"). mon propos n'est pas "sncf = gros cons".

C'est une simple anecdote, une réflexion, un coup d'humeur.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Juillet 2005)




----------



## argothian22 (7 Juillet 2005)

A mon avis tu n'en sais pas assez sur ce qui s'est passé réellement parceque je me met à la place du contrôleur  je vois pas pourquoi il aurait fais ça à mon avis le voyageur avait quelque chose à se repprocher  


 Je prend souvent le train et j'ai jamais vu de contrôleur qui ont du temps à perdre en embétant des voyageurs qui sont en régle même des gens de couleur.



En ce qui concerne ton dédomagement y'a pas de problème je l'ai déja fais tu envoi une lettre au siège de la SNCF service réclamation client tu y joint ton billet de train et tu expliques que tu devais être à une heure trés pécise au lieu ou tu te rendais pour une raison X et qu'a cause de ce retard tu n'as pas pu y être à l'heure


 Ensuite ils sont trés pro ils t'enverront un bon d'achat pour des futurs billets de train fais le c'est sûr que tu aura un petit quelque chose


----------



## loustic (7 Juillet 2005)

Surtout évitons de dire n'importe quoi sur la senecefe.
Mieux vaut se boucher les oreilles,
quand dans un bistrot on risque d'entendre
un malveillant faire une mauvaise plaisanterie
du genre : sncf   sur neuf cinq feignants
Non


----------



## z-moon (7 Juillet 2005)

effectivement, si ce contrôleur s'est comporté de la manière qui est décrite,
c'est pour le moins ... CHOQUANT :sick: ,
si tout cela est bien vrai, le contrôleur mériterait assurément et au minimum une bonne sanction disciplinaire...

donc je vote D - Obiwan Kenobi (un bon coup de sabre laser dans sa tête!  )

quand à la SNCF ... bah c'est la SNCF!  :rateau:


----------



## argothian22 (7 Juillet 2005)

Ah oui j'ai oublié de voter alors :

B- le retard 

(avec un remboursement car cela a été préjudiciable pour toi)


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

Me*** , quel nioube....  

tu me l'effaces...


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Juillet 2005)

*Attention, Attention....*​*la reponse est A.....et la motivation de ma reponse....je suis un feignant....*
et puis je veux des vacances...:d



non, sans dec, c'est tres fort....mais (bon, là j'ai pas le temps...) je vais te le nourrir ton sujet, tu vas en apprendre de bonne....
parce que serieusement, c'est du pipot....trop gentil.....
je te jure, j'en ai des gore a raconter....et ces dernier temps, les controleurs ou plutot leur commande ( oui, on leur donne leur journée par telephone via un bureau de commande) font du n'importe quoi....
ils sont trop forts....mais ne generalisont surtout pas....
puis, il y en a encore des super sympa....qui malgré les complications internes actuelle font l'effort de d'etre aimable et souriant....
(moi des que je sens qu'une journée est bancale....hop, je file a la maison... )
surtout que l'ete, je les cotoie tous les jours les controleurs....ce qui est moins le cas l'hiver...
mais tu verrai ce qu'il me raconte....je te jure....du pas mal....


enfin, une belle histoire quand meme.....puis bon, si racisme il y a, là c'est plus que moyen...
qui n'aide pas une boite qui en aurait bien besoin....
mais bon, comme je disais plus haut....je vais vous en preparer deux trois....
(dans les deux sens, faut pas cracher dans la soupe...)

enfin, pas deçu....


----------



## Spyro (7 Juillet 2005)

Oui, bon, déficit de geste commercial dans une affaire trouble.
Si le controleur est allé voir son chef et lui a dit "msieur msieur dans le wagon ils font rien que m'embêter", comment veux tu que la SNCF sache si c'est un méchant ou non ? Tu imagines bien qu'il n'allait pas dire "je suis un gros con racicste" (si c'est bien la cas). Mais si le controleur se sent en insécurité (et refuse de monter), ils considèrent ptet ça comme indépendant de leur volonté ?
Moi dans le doute, à la place de la SNCF je fais un geste commercial. (Ben oui on va pas faire une enquête non plus c'est pas la police).
Mais bon...

_Par ce temps ça doit aussi chauffer un peu sous les képis   _


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> A - La voiture
> B - Le retard
> C - La couleur blanche
> D - Obiwan Kenobi
> ...


C'est malin, s'ils lisent ton truc y vont nous déposer un préavis de travail...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis tu n'en sais pas assez sur ce qui s'est passé réellement parceque je me met à la place du contrôleur  je vois pas pourquoi il aurait fais ça à mon avis le voyageur avait quelque chose à se repprocher





Je n'ai pas vécu la situation comme je l'ai dit plus tôt. Apparemment il y a de l'écho. :rateau:
Ce qui s'est passé, c'est ce qui ressort du dernier témoignage. 



			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> Je prend souvent le train et j'ai jamais vu de contrôleur qui ont du temps à perdre en embétant des voyageurs qui sont en régle même des gens de couleur.



Est-ce que j'en ai fait une généralité et ai dit que tous les controleurs étaient racistes et que celà demandaient un contre-exemple ? Non. :rateau:





			
				argothian22 a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui concerne ton dédomagement y'a pas de problème je l'ai déja fais tu envoi une lettre au siège de la SNCF service réclamation client tu y joint ton billet de train et tu expliques que tu devais être à une heure trés pécise au lieu ou tu te rendais pour une raison X et qu'a cause de ce retard tu n'as pas pu y être à l'heure
> 
> 
> Ensuite ils sont trés pro ils t'enverront un bon d'achat pour des futurs billets de train fais le c'est sûr que tu aura un petit quelque chose



Non. Comme je l'ai dit, ce n'est pas ce qui compte le plus pour moi dans l'histoire. Et deuxio, si je leur écrit, ce qui est le cas, je ne vais pas m'amuser à raconter des salades. C'est pas mon genre. Donc, ma requete sera argumentée sur ce que j'ai déclaré ici.


----------



## z-moon (7 Juillet 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> C'est malin, s'ils lisent ton truc y vont nous déposer un préavis de travail...



en même temps c'est seulement un préavis, rien ne nous dit qu'ils vont vraiment se mettre à travailler!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> en même temps c'est seulement un préavis, rien ne nous dit qu'ils vont vraiment se mettre à travailler!




Pas facile de mettre en marche les neurones qui ne fonctionnent pas qu'aux stéréotypes, préjugés et autres lieux communs ...


----------



## Luc G (7 Juillet 2005)

En tous cas, Finn, félicitations pour ta manière d'exposer les choses, en commençant par essayer de préciser ce qui relève de l'info, ce qui relève du témoignage, ce qui relève de la rumeur.  

Pour le remboursement, si la SNCF fait plus ou moins sa pub sur une règle de remboursement, c'est normal qu'on réclame le remboursement (sinon, faut pas faire de pub, ou de "communication" sur les règles).

Pour le reste, difficile d'être sur de ce qui s'est passé : on peut rencontrer de la bonne comme de la mauvaise foi de tous les côtés, la nature humaine est ainsi faite. La logique voudrait qu'il y ait enquête, etc. Pour paraphraser Brassens : "qu'on soit passager ou qu'on soit contrôleur, quand on est con, on est con"  

Maintenant, pour ceux qui vitupèrent toujours après la SNCF, une anecdote ancienne mais qui m'avait bien amusé à propos des trains qui ne sont jamais à l'heure en France :

j'étais en Italie pour faire quelques cours à des francophones. On avait une charmante calabraise qui s'occupait des petits problèmes pratiques des étudiants. L'un d'eux devait prendre le train. 1 ou 2 h pour aller de A à B puis correspondance pour aller en C. On regarde les horaires : 1 heure de battement, il me semble, pour la correspondance. Et notre italienne de dire : "Ah non, ça ne fait pas assez, avec les retards, il y a trop de chances qu'il n'ait pas sa correspondance".

J'ai rarement entendu parler en France (mais peut-être les choses ont changé) de gens qui s'assuraient d'avoir plus d'une heure de marge entre 2 correspondances sur des trajets relativement courts. Les français seraient-ils finalement des optimistes cachés ?   

PS. Bon, maintenant, c'est la SNCF italienne qui va me tomber sur le rable !   Je précise, c'était dans des temps très ancien : il y a prescription !


----------



## quetzalk (7 Juillet 2005)

(Attention ce message est beaucoup trop long)

A mon tour de déverser mes lieux communs    ... 

J'aime bien la SNCF. Si, si, franchement, depuis toujours, j'aime bien le train, je trouve que GLOBALEMENT le service est de qualité comparé à plein d'autres trucs de notre monde "moderne", et comme on dit "on ne parle jamais des trains qui arrivent à l'heure". Et j'ai eu l'occasion de vérifier récemment qu'en Allemagne, pays dit rigoureux et organisé il y a bien plus de retards et de merdouillages, de tarifs incompréhensibles (chers en plus), de panneaux indicateurs foireux et de plans de circulations bizarres (sur le même parcous, aux mêmes heures, peuvent circuler trois trains à des vitesses différentes...   ). Mais bon on n'était pas à causer de la Bahn.

Les grèves, oui c'est lourd parfois, mais c'est vraiment pas si fréquent (ou alors vous n'avez jamais eu besoin de prendre l'avion sur les lignes intérieures  :hein: ).

Par contre, ce que je n'aime pas, mais alors pas du tout, c'est justement la pseudo-modernisation de notre SNCF : sous prétexte de buziness, d'informatique, de rationnalisation des coûts et autres avatars d'une privatisation rampante (je m'engage et hop !  :rateau: ) plein de choses se dégradent, et très très vite. Y compris et justement, le "service commercial", on croirait de plus en plus avoir à faire à un un opérateur GSM...   Les trains Paris-Clermont justement, toujours aussi lents mais avec maintenant l'obligation de réserver (les inconvénients du TGV sans les avantages...), depuis le Teoz je ne fais plus le trajet qu'en bagnole, merci. Les "petites gares " (villes de moins de 100 000 habitants) disparaissent des possibilités rationnelles de voyager sauf à être patient, inoccupé et aimer les correspondances. Pas rentable. Les "petites lignes", non modernisées depuis 1860, ne peuvent plus rivaliser avec les temps de parcours routiers, et par la force des choses deviennent "non rentables". Des autocars puant et polluants et brinquebalants dans les virages les remplacent, enfin pas toujours...

Et pire peut-être encore cet immonde site internet digne de celui de Surcouf, on y trouve de tout sauf des billets de train, et si par hasard on trouve le trajet, moyennant un temps de recherche infiniement plus long que le minitel (!!!!!      !!!!!), le fameux service d'envoi à domicile ne marche que de temps en temps. Récemment, un AR pour deux en TGV, télépayé, ne nous est pas parvenu (ni avant, ni après...), résultat il a fallu re-payer dans le train car la guichetière de la gare après 45 minutes de queue (ça aussi ça fait moderne) nous a affirmé - à tort ai-je appris - qu'elle ne pouvait pas ré-éditer les billets, et on ne sera remboursés des 315 euros que dans 4 à 5 mois, si le dossier ne se perd pas (oui, on a déjà eu ça aussi...).

Bref, j'aime bien la SNCF "old fashion" mais sa modernitude bancale et sa politique commerciale pondue avec les pieds par des "managers" à la sauce SFR m'ulcère de plus en plus gravement...

Merci Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Juillet 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Bref, j'aime bien la SNCF "old fashion" mais sa modernitude bancale et sa politique commerciale pondue avec les pieds par des "managers" à la sauce SFR m'ulcère de plus en plus gravement...
> 
> Merci Finn




Moi ce que j'aime bien avec la SNCF c'es que dans les gares, loin de chez nous on peut tomber sur des gens qu'on connait  j'adore !

C'est mardi soir en revenant de Paris, j'étais assez plié (ca tombe bien car le matin, j'étais droit comme un piquet à avoir fait le voyage debout pendant 3 heures et à me faire agresser par un quebecquois qui voulait mettre du parfum à tout le monde ! Un fou, vous dis-je ! 
Plié oui je disais, car je trouvais que les controleurs faisaient un peu trop de zèle : "attention on arrive, le blabla traditionnel, bagages, bonne soirée, on espère vous revoir très vite et très nombreux sur nos trains SNCF_Air_Lines, c'étai vraiment bien d'etre avec vous ... "  :mouais:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2005)

tu n'as pas assisté a cette agression donc on saura pas qui dis vrai
le comment du pourquoi....

par contre une chose est sure : tu es arrivé a ta destination en retard
le contrat stipule bien un dedommagement donc dedommagement il doit y avoir

point.

et comme dirait mon avocat "le reste n'est que pipi de chat"


----------



## quetzalk (7 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu n'as pas assisté a cette agression donc on saura pas qui dis vrai



cela suppose une autre hypothèse : _que Finn aurait dit la vérité s'il avait assisté à l'évènement _    

PS : tu me donneras l'adresse de ton avocat, j'en ai jamais vu qui parlent comme ça...


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

z-moon a dit:
			
		

> en même temps c'est seulement un préavis, rien ne nous dit qu'ils vont vraiment se mettre à travailler!



vas y molo , quand meme.....




bon, puisqu'on parle de remboursement, je vous en raconte une petite...?...
une propre et super soft...

voila, l'histoire ce passe il y a a peut pres 15 jours...
un conducteur fait le trajet d'un ville de la basse montagne Catalane vers la capitale du nord de cette region...
a bord de son train un controleur...
jusque là, tout va bien...
il est prevu que ces deux agents fassent le retour ensemble...
en cours de route, le controleur est prevenu que suite a un incident*, il doit non pas faire le retour mais partir pour Avignon...
en gare, le controleur se dirige donc vers le train en partance pour Avignon....
et part avec celui ci...

quelque minutes s'ecoulent et le train de retour du conducteur (si j'en parle c'est que je le connais mieux que quiconque.... ) s'apprete a partir...
sauf, qu'il n'y a plus de controleurs...donc pas de depart sans controleur (les seuls cas ou le train pourrait partir sans controleurs c'est si il y a un systeme de verification video de la fermeture des portes, les rames de cette ligne n'en sont pas equipé...)
donc tout le monde cherche le controleur et la gare affiche 5 mn de retard pour ce train...
malheureusement, les agents concernés aprennent que le probleme est que les 3 controleurs de reserve ont ete envoyés sur le train pour Avignon...erreur de commande...ça arrive* 
donc pas de controleur disponible...

solution: on supprime le train....entre temps, 25 mn se sont ecoulé, personne ne sait rien et les indicateurs indique toujours 5mn de retard...

puis vient l'annonce tant attendu...:
"le train n°***** est supprimé a cause d'un probleme de materiel.."
fort, tres fort...le conducteur aprecie moyennement....normal, tout le monde vient le voir pour comprendre.....et, y a rien a comprendre, tout marche...

nouvelle annonce:
" pas de remboursement, le train est remplacé par un bus"....

et là, tout le monde s'enerve...il faut 25mn de plus en bus...(s'exagere peut etre de 5/6mn)
et le prix du billet commence a etre cher pour un bus qui part avec en tout et pour tout 42mn de retard et arrive avec 25mn de retard en plus sur l'horaire du train....

du coup certain choisissent d'attendre le prochain train...sauf que le conducteur a ete avise qu'il pouvait rentrer chez lui.....
donc le deuxieme est supprimé aussi...

et toujours sans remboursement puiqu'un bus attend les voyageurs pour un remplacement de transport, mais un meme service*...

voila....pas mal....
et la reponse de la SNCF....ben, on a remplacé un train par un bus....on a fait le possible, on y est pour rien....

vraiment pas mal....

alors, pas d'histoire de racisme ou autre, juste une journée normale en gare de P.....

*Bon Voyage....* 



*doux euphémisme....


----------



## JPTK (8 Juillet 2005)

Moi je pense que Finn ment, en fait il était en mobylette, il est tombé parce qu'il est un pilote médiocre et maintenant il cherche un prétexte, même le plus saugrenu et le plus vil (vous remarquerez alors que son imagination n'a aucune limite) pour se faire payer le prochain plein de sa "103 SP liquid cooled" avec un carbu dell'orto de 15 (gicleur de 78).


----------



## Grug (8 Juillet 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que Finn ment, en fait il était en mobylette, il est tombé parce qu'il est un pilote médiocre et maintenant il cherche un prétexte, même le plus saugrenu et le plus vil (vous remarquerez alors que son imagination n'a aucune limite) pour se faire payer le prochain plein de sa "103 SP liquid cooled" avec un carbu dell'orto de 15 (gicleur de 78).


 quel deconneur ce Finn_Atlas quand même.


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2005)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi l'idée de casser la sncf comme on peut aimer à le faire parfois (il suffit de lire les sujets où on parle de la Fnac pour voir fleurir des commentaires stériles et idiots du type "les vendeurs c'est des nuls"



surtout qu'ici rôde des vendeurs fnac et des anciens vendeurs fnac... qui font ce qu'on leur demannde de faire...


----------



## La SAGEsse (8 Juillet 2005)

Merci Stook pour cette histoire.  
Tu veux bien en raconter d'autres...


 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Juillet 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Merci Stook pour cette histoire.
> Tu veux bien en raconter d'autres...
> 
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



s'inquietez pas, j'en ai des tonnes.....me faut juste du temps....
et que je reflechisse a celles qui sont racontables ou pas...

...


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Juillet 2005)

C'était l'hiver dernier, je rentrais de Toulouse en train...Le voyage se passait normalement quand, à hauteur de Fitou (Aude), le train stoppe en pleine campagne...Le message habituel invitant les voyageurs à ne pas descendre du train se fait entendre...Bref, je ragrde ma montre , 20h35, encore 15 bonne minutes avant d'arriver chez moi à Perpignan...10 mn apres le train ne repart pas; 21h et le train ne bouge pas...je vois passer un contrôleur et je lui demande ce qui se passe:"problème technique" me répond-il...Puis le haut parleur annonce qu'il y a des problèmes techniques sur la voir...15 minutes apres environ, une femme contrôleur passe et je lui repose ma question: "un homme s'est suicidé en se jetant sur la voie; le train est bloqué car il faut dégager le corps, faire venir la police, les médecins et le procureur... Ok...je pense à la victime...Et tout d'un coup, une jeune femme d'une vingtaine d'années qui avait entendu le contrôleur posa innocemment la question suivante: "pourrons nous être remboursés du billet? "...je lui jette un regard glacial....Le contrôleur d'une voix calme lui répondit "Il faudra faire une réclamation"...et elle alla au wagon suivant...
Je pense parfois à cet agent de la sncf et je me dis qu'elle avait eu une très grand retenue face aux propos  de cette jeune femme...les gens voulaient rentrer chez eux, il y avait cet homme sur la voie, et ce contrôleur a su accomplir sa mission au mileu des "revendications" de chacun... revendications bien dérisoires et risibles à côté de la mort de cet homme sur la voie ferrée...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juillet 2005)

*Je me rappelle une fois*
un TER bloqué à quai à cause d'une manifestations de sidérurgistes qui bloquaient les voies.

Au bout d'une demie heure d'arrêt forcé en gare de machin truc, avec mon poto, on en a eu notre claque et on a décidé de partir à pied.
Résultat, on se casse. Et on s'est surtout cassé les pieds sur le ballast comme on avait rien trouvé de mieux que de longer la voie et de faire du stop aux locomotives isolées qui passaient...

Donc, on marche, on rale à marcher sous le soleil, on se dit que finalement c'est long à pied, qu'on aurait peut être dû attendre... et puis au bout d'un moment, on entend les rails vibrer puis un gros *Tüüüüüüt !*
... et notre train qu'on a pu admirer passer devant nous à fond la caisse en restant plantés là comme des cons...

On a fini à faire du stop au bord de la nationale...


 :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Juillet 2005)

stephane6646 a dit:
			
		

> Et tout d'un coup, une jeune femme d'une vingtaine d'années qui avait entendu le contrôleur posa innocemment la question suivante: "pourrons nous être remboursés du billet? "



et oui.....tellement classique....
autant le suicide que la reaction de la jeune femme....
des fois on se demande si il y a un coeur derriere un billet ou juste une montre et un porte feuille...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps: normalement dans cette situation pas de remboursement...


----------



## loudjena (10 Juillet 2005)

Quelques clic, un petit de coup de CB, je me pose sur le siège xx, je regarde un type en face qui dessine des circuits avec des feutres de couleurs, une fille toute réjouie le sourire jusqu'aux oreilles sa musique dans les oreilles, un couple hors d'âge complice et joyeux, mon voisin galère avec son pécé il rédige une note sur les payes, un cubain me raconte sa vie il me demande de parler à un inconu dans son téléphone, deux femmes totalisant environ 150 ans à elles deux carburent à la bière, un ado endormi casquette vissée sur la tête, un perdu assis au bon numéro de la mauvaise voiture... je m'assieds, je lis, je regarde, j'écoute, je ne m'occuppe de rien et c'est bien. Le train transfigure ma géographie, il aboli les distances. Je sais que ce tégévé m'emmène là où le soleil brille comme nullepart ailleurs, là où mon c½ur bat double.
 :king:   


_c'est vrai parfois le web sncf fonctionne mal et ça énerve, j'attends avec beaucoup d'impatience, moi aussi, la téléportation, c'est si simple, il suffit de plier l'espace temps  _


----------



## House M.D. (10 Juillet 2005)

Et bien plions, plions... mais après va falloir repasser sinon c'est pas propre


----------



## GlobalCut (10 Juillet 2005)

Allez Finn, c'est l'heure de rentrer 
ta grande chemise est prete 
Allez, vient faire dodo avec Mme MorFinn


----------



## Jc Milhet (12 Juillet 2005)

pitin®.....content d'etre rentré....des fois, le retard n'est pas du au controleur....
j'ai reussi a faire des roues carrés a mon train aujourd'hui.....
j'en connais un qui va se faire taper sur les doigts.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

alors voila....
il est 15h10 quand le Train 8***** part de Perpignan pour Villefranche ...
a 15h20, j'apercoit une incroyable colonne de fumée, je me demande dont d'ou peut bien venir ce feu....mais lorsque je passe a Vinça (toujours dans les PO, en direction de la montagne), je vois que le Feu brule une foret de l'autre coté d'un lac artificiel (le Lac d'un Barrage EDF)
a 17h00 quand je redescends de Villefranche, pour Perpignan, voila que je repasse a Vinça...
Sauf que là, le Feu, il est non seulement parvenu a traverser le Lac (...?...) mais surtout a sauter la route....et il est bein pret de chez bien pret du chemin de Fer....
mais bon, on passe....
et a 17h30 quand je passe a Illes (gare de croisement entre VVB et PPN) on m'annonce que je ne peut plus ni avancer , ni reculer car:
-le feu au dessus est sur la voie .
-le courant electrique est coupé (pour l'intervention des pompiers)
-un feu vient de se declarer un peu plus bas...

et voila, comment rester de 17h30 a 22h00 sans bouger dans une gare minuscule avec 37 Passagers furax..........
finalement, j'ai reussi a rentrer quand les flammes ont commencé a s'approcher de l'entrée de la ville...
pour la petite histoire, aucun billet n'a ete remboursé....et surtout, les voyageurs pour Perpi, ont put descendre en Bus mais seulement a 20h15....
Et ce qui montaient a Villefranche....(car j'aurais du dans cet espace de temps faire un aller/retour de plus) attendait toujours un bus pour les monter là haut....
seulement avec les Flammes sur la route, a 22h quand je les ai laissé, le bus n'etait toujours pas parti de Perpignan....attendant que le feu au dela de Illes soit maitrisé....
j'espere que le feu c'est ralenti, m'enfin avec le vent qui souffle a plus de 60km/h, et sans Canadair, c'est pas gagné....
me concernant, je suis rentré en Taxi (Pour pouvoir embaucher demain...)
en laissant le Train a illes......donc en etant sur que Demain matin le Premier Train pour villefranche depuis Perpi et dans l'autre sens ne roulera pas, faute de materiel en pleine voie....

enfin, on verra dans l'apres midi ou on en est, je doit y faire un tour....

pitin de feu.............
perdre la journée a rien faire et en plus en rentrant, j'empesté la grillade.....
et les pauvres voyageurs qui ne rentreront peut etre que demain matin....vont avoir un longue, longue nuit.....


*je relirai tout ça demain, suis trop crevé, je sais pas si c'est comprehensible...*
enfin, dire que les grenoblois se noient.....et nous, on brule....


----------



## Bilbo (23 Août 2005)

Pas vu les dates. Message effacé par moi-même. 

À+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Août 2005)

Moi aussi, je vote Obiwan Kénobi. Parce qu'il doit avoir un véhicule spatial bien plus rapide que tout ce qu'on connaît. Comme ça, je suis encore plus vite rendu à destination.   

Ce que je reprcherai le plus à la SNCF, c'est de nous refiler en guise de TER des vieilles boîtes de conserves brinquebalantes (genre rame de métro des années 50). On ne demande pas le grand luxe mais quand même, ce n'est pas une raison pour nous refiler les vieux rossignols.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je reprcherai le plus à la SNCF, c'est de nous refiler en guise de TER des vieilles boîtes de conserves brinquebalantes (genre rame de métro des années 50). On ne demande pas le grand luxe mais quand même, ce n'est pas une raison pour nous refiler les vieux rossignols.



Pas une raison ? mais si mon cher iDuck ! si tu lis le journal tu verras que la SNCF a tout intérêt à 
- laisser dépérir les "petites lignes" (Lyon-Bordeaux...) avec de vieux trains, de vieilles voies (ligne Clermont-Aurillac, pas modifiée depuis l'apparition du train dans les années 60 - 1860 !), une réduction de fréquence qui rend souvent illusoire l'usage du train pour ceux qui travaillent...
- favorisant ainsi la "concurrence" (!) des autres moyens de transports (en province : voiture pour tous ! exemple de Clermont-Aurillac 1 h 45 en voiture, plus de 3 h en train... à votre avis comment voyagent les gens ?).
- pour pouvoir dire ensuite "ah ben voyez bien, personne ne prend le train sur le trajet X -> Y donc ligne pas rentable donc on ferme ! Prenez le bus, et bon courage si vous arrivez à lire dans les virages et s'il ne glisse pas sur une plaque de verglas !

Alors que, si ils entretenaient (avaient entretenu...) un système de lignes locales/régionales (bref tout hors TGV) pertinent, modernisé, ce serait sans doute au final à peu près rentable (meilleure qualité et rapidité -> hausse de fréquentation), mais moins que le TGV et infiniement moins prestigieux. Et plus compliqué à gérer (petites gares, etc). C'est exactement comme les directeurs d'hôpitaux pour qui l'idéal est un hôpital sans malades ni médecins. Rigolez pas, ce sont ce type de gens qui ont le pouvoir actuellement dans beaucoup d'institutions.

Tout ça pour quoi ? ben pour que si les régions veulent leur train, elles se le financent elles-mêmes. Sachant qu'elles ont aussi envie/besoin de faire des autoroutes pour faire plaisir à leurs clients, heu électeurs (on pollue ou pas finalement ? combien vous avez dit qu'il en reste, du pétrole ?). Bref, mais, c'est de l'argent public aussi ! Ben oui mais c'est pas dans la même caisse, etc, etc... Enfin au final on l'a dans l'os, sauf le jour dans l'année où on a besoin de faire Lille-Avignon ou Bordeaux-Roissy : c'est bien le TGV, loin de la plèbe qui piétine dans une micheline puante...

C'était la minute de mauvaise humeur du Docteur Quetzalk


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, je vote Obiwan Kénobi. Parce qu'il doit avoir un véhicule spatial bien plus rapide que tout ce qu'on connaît. Comme ça, je suis encore plus vite rendu à destination.
> 
> Ce que je reprcherai le plus à la SNCF, c'est de nous refiler en guise de TER des vieilles boîtes de conserves brinquebalantes (genre rame de métro des années 50). On ne demande pas le grand luxe mais quand même, ce n'est pas une raison pour nous refiler les vieux rossignols.


 
adresse toi au Conseil Régional: c'est lui qui finance le service TER et le matériel roulant.


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

Pour en revenir aux TER mal entretenus, même si c'est le conseil general qui finance, ce sont les cheminos SNCf qui les conduisent. Ils entendent bien les voyageurs se plaindre (surtout lorsqu'un train est suprimé puisqu'il tombe en miette). Est ce que la SNCF demande des comptes au conseil general ?
Je prends le train tout les jours pour aller travailler sur Montpellier, je n'ai qu'une demie heure de train, qui s'eternise parfois, pour diverses raisons que je ne citerais pas mais c'est très stressant.
Je prends le train car c'est plus simple et plus economique pour moi. Dernièrement, j'ai participé a une enquête sur les moyens de transports .Il est conseillé de faire du co-voiturage ou bien de prendre les transports en commun pour éviter un max. de polution. Alors pourquoi n'y a t il pas plus de moyens pour faciliter les transports en commun? Pourquoi les voyageurs qui payent tout les mois un abonnement de travail sont-ils-traités comme du betail? Les TER n'ont parfois que trop peu de wagons pour je ne sais combien de voyageurs, on est entassé, certains voyage debout (j'ai même vu, une fois, un chemino refuser de partir car il y avait trop de voyageurs et pas assez de place), c'est scandaleux.


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> ... Les TER n'ont parfois que trop peu de wagons pour je ne sais combien de voyageurs, on est entassé, certains voyage debout (j'ai même vu, une fois, un chemino refuser de partir car il y avait trop de voyageurs et pas assez de place), c'est scandaleux.



Note que par souci de compensation et de rationnalisation des coûts, ils n'hésitent pas à faire circuler d'autres trains avec 10000 wagons quasi déserts


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir aux TER mal entretenus, même si c'est le conseil general qui finance, ce sont les cheminos SNCf qui les conduisent. Ils entendent bien les voyageurs se plaindre (surtout lorsqu'un train est suprimé puisqu'il tombe en miette). Est ce que la SNCF demande des comptes au conseil general ?
> Je prends le train tout les jours pour aller travailler sur Montpellier, je n'ai qu'une demie heure de train, qui s'eternise parfois, pour diverses raisons que je ne citerais pas mais c'est très stressant.
> Je prends le train car c'est plus simple et plus economique pour moi. Dernièrement, j'ai participé a une enquête sur les moyens de transports .Il est conseillé de faire du co-voiturage ou bien de prendre les transports en commun pour éviter un max. de polution. Alors pourquoi n'y a t il pas plus de moyens pour faciliter les transports en commun? Pourquoi les voyageurs qui payent tout les mois un abonnement de travail sont-ils-traités comme du betail? Les TER n'ont parfois que trop peu de wagons pour je ne sais combien de voyageurs, on est entassé, certains voyage debout (j'ai même vu, une fois, un chemino refuser de partir car il y avait trop de voyageurs et pas assez de place), c'est scandaleux.




tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais on en revient malgré tout a la region.....
car quand la "septimanie de mes deux bouts" achete 5 rames (destiné a Ales et Mende car a l'epoque blanc president de region est lozerien.....)
la region P.A.C.A (entre nous c'est meiux que septimanie....) en achete 25 qui tourne sur de grosse ligne pas sur des lignes delaissées....

mais que faire... 
le pire c'est que tant que la delocalisation et surtout la regionalisation continuera comme ça.....
nous regions pauvres souffrirons...... 
on parle meme de fermer 2/3 lignes uniquement TER car la region ne peut plus les entretenir.....


----------



## La SAGEsse (23 Août 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait d'accord avec toi, mais on en revient malgré tout a la region.....
> car quand la "septimanie de mes deux bouts" achete 5 rames (destiné a Ales et Mende car a l'epoque blanc president de region est lozerien.....)
> la region P.A.C.A (entre nous c'est meiux que septimanie....) en achete 25 qui tourne sur de grosse ligne pas sur des lignes delaissées....
> 
> ...


Bah, comme toujours, c'est politique, c'est écoeurant.


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que la SNCF demande des comptes au conseil general ?


 
La SNCF est devenu prestataire de service auprès de l'autorité organisatrice des TER. Même si je partage ton point de vue sur le fond, c'est ^désormais aux régions d'assumer. D'ailleurs, certaines le font très bien. Et on vote pour les régionales, donc on peut aussi, à terme, en faire un enjeu fort (comme c'est le cas dans les municipales)
Le souci, après, c'est l'équité entre les territoires. Les systèmes de péréquation permettaient de maintenir un équilibre, mais ce n'est plus dans l'air du temps (baisse des impôts, décentralisation des compétences et décisions)

Après, pour ce qui est des lignes ferroviaires qui ferment, on ne peut que le regretter mais on ne peut plus faire de dogmatisme en la matière alors que l'on a pas les moyens de les financer, certaines étant des non sens complets et pouvant être remplacées par d'autres services (les bus, par exemple), ou reprises en charge par des autorités locales plus soucieuses de les dynamiser.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, comme toujours, c'est politique, c'est écoeurant.



bah, ça t'etonne.....tu as vu la route pour aller de montpellier a Mende....?
et celle de Perpignan au Perthus....?

quand tu sais que l'une des deux et d'interet international et l'autre tout juste regional et que (surtout et avant tout) une est utilisé par plus de 20000 vehicules jours quand l'autre a du mal a en faire 1000.....
voila....

le budget TGV de la commision Juppé a determiné qu'une ligne Nantes/Bordeaux etait plus necessaire q'une ligne Perpignan/Barcelone....
quand on sait que la seconde permettrait de faire Madrid/Amsterdam en moins de 8 heures.....apres avoir traversé 4 Pays Européen....  
mais bon, Juppé est Maire de Bordeaux, Hasard...?...?...?

que veux tu, chaqu'un voit ses interet avant le reste, ici comme ailleurs...

mais je crois qu'on s'egare...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Août 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Bah, comme toujours, c'est politique, c'est écoeurant.



Ecoeurant à la limite on finit par s'habituer, ce qui me rend fou c'est surtout l'aberration, la bêtise, la mesquinerie qui prennent le pas sur l'intérêt général et, au "pays de Descartes", le bon sens rationnel... Pour ça la décentralisation, les concessions (type RFF), les privatisations, n'amènent pas que du bon, chacun voulant tirer à soi le petit bout de couverture sur lequel il règne. Et chaque préfet, président de région ou administrateur de se comporter comme n'importe quel adjudant-chef ou contremaître fanfaron...

Tiens ça me rappelle les virages à angle droit au coeur des plaines, sur des routes nationales, qui ont fait quelques dizaines de morts pour ne pas écorner le lopin d'un notable du coin. Mais on s'égare en effet !

Juste pour dire à propos de l'intérêt général etc, les régions ont aussi en charge les routes et autoroutes, une bretelle d'accès rapportera toujours plus de voix qu'un TER ponctuel avec des sièges propres. 

Tout ceci, faut-il préciser, sans qu'un parti ait durablement montré qu'il faisait mieux que les autres !


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire à propos de l'intérêt général etc, les régions ont aussi en charge les routes et autoroutes, une bretelle d'accès rapportera toujours plus de voix qu'un TER ponctuel avec des sièges propres.


 
Faux:

les seuls gestionnaires des routes sont l'Etat (réseau national et autoroutes) et les Conseils *Généraux *(une partie des anciennes routes nationales et les routes départementales), et les Communes.

Il n'y a pas de réseau dépendant de la région.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Août 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Tout ceci, faut-il préciser, sans qu'un parti ait durablement montré qu'il faisait mieux que les autres !



bonne conclusion.........


----------



## supermoquette (23 Août 2005)

le train c'est bon mangez-en


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Août 2005)

*Introduction*
 Il fut un temps où j'étais jeune, presque insouciant et étudiant (belote au bistrot...) :mouais: 
J'habitais à l'époque à Thionville, charmante et ennuyeuse bourgade de 45 000 âmes, sous-préfecture de Moselle, située à 30 km de Metz et 35 de Luxembourg.

Chaque jour, je prenais le train pour aller à la Fac à Metz. 
Et pour se faire j'avais donc un abonnement forfaitaire qui me permettait de voyager à volonté.


*Et maintenant on rentre dans le vif du sujet*

Et donc j'en profitais naturellement pour aller bringuer à Metz, charmante bourgade de 120 000 âmes, préfecture de Moselle, un tant soit peu moins ennuyeuse que ma sous-préfecture de ville de résidence.

Donc, un soir, je vais faire la tournée des grands ducs sur Metz jusqu'à 3h00 environ, heure à laquelle je retourne à la gare pour chopper un train de nuit qui me ramènerait chez moi.

Le train arrive, je monte dedans, tout va bien.
Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que le tadactatoum du  train lancé à une allure folle se met à me bercer et que comme un gros con je m'endors en cours de route.  
Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que le train que j'avais pris venait de Milan et allait à Bruxelles...
Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que finit par passer un contrôleur. Le type me voit affalé sur un fauteuil en train d'en écraser un bon bout. 
Le type me réveille et me demande mon tiquet, je sors mon abonnement de ma veste et le type commence à me regarder bizarre.


*Et maintenant c'est là que ça se corse...*

Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que le contrôleur il était pas habillé comme un contrôleur de la SNCF. 
Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que le contrôleur, eh ben il me dit :[mode accent belge] "mais Monsieur, vous savez que vous êtes en Belgique là."[/mode accent belge] 
Là, pour moi, encet instant précis de mon existence, le monde s'arrête de tourner.
Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que le contrôleur rajoute de plus belle, nous venons de passer Arlon, prochain arrêt à Namur dans deux heures et demi (!!!!!).

Là, j'étais en train de me décomposer dans mon fauteuil en pensant à la merde dans laquelle j'étais en train de sombrer. 
Mais cet admirable et sympathique contrôleur ne sort pas son callepin de contravention et me dit de rester tranquille, que je n'aurai qu'à descendre à Namur. Moi, je devenais dingue à penser comment, sans fric, j'allais rentrer chez moi...
Donc, plutôt que de flipper, je me dis : "ben t'as trois heures à attendre, dors."

Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que lorsque je rouvre à nouveau les yeux, le train rentre en gare, je pense :  "nous voilà à Namur", mais que nenni, je vois apparaître un gros panneau avec marqué quoi dessus ? 
 BRUXELLES dessus que c'était marqué !!!!!  
Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que le contrôleur que j'avais vu repasse à cet instant et me dis: [mode accent belge]"bah, vous dormiez bien, je n'ai pas voulu vous réveiller"[/mode accent belge]
Là, pour moi c'était la fin, ça dépassait tout... 


*Épilogue*

Mais voilà, v'la t'y pas que ce sympathique contrôleur me dis, le terminus est à Bruxelles SUD, il y a un autre train qui repart vers chez vous dans 30 minutes, j'avertirais mon collègue qui sera dans le train pour qu'il vous laisse voyager tranquille. 
Là, soudain, le type j'aurais pu lui baiser les pieds, je ressens quelque chose comme un énooooooooooooorme soulagement !!!  SAUVÉ !!!!  

Donc, le temps d'aller boire un truc et manger un croissant avec les quelques pièces belges que j'avais je sais plus trop pourquoi sur moi et hop, je reprend le même train qui m'avait amené ici pour retourner vers la France.

Donc, au final, j'aurai passé ma nuit dans un train à dormir et à faire un aller retour gratos à Bruxelles, à faire plus de 500 kms pour au final, arriver chez moi l'air de rien le dimanche matin...



Certifié 100 % véridique.


----------



## yvos (23 Août 2005)

Enoooorme


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Août 2005)

... le train au lit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2005)

Et encore, tu as eu du bol. Imagine que le terminus soit à Moscou et que le contrôleur ne te réveille qu'une fois arrivé en Russie.


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Août 2005)

Tiens un autre canard!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens un autre canard!



Oui. Et il est plus sympa que l'espèce de canard en plastoc que j'avais mis avant. Et avec mon pseudo, c'est normal de choisir comme avatar Daf... iDuck !   

Puisque vous avez l'air d'apprécier les récits d'aventures ferroviaires, en voici un 100% vrai.
Lorsque j'étais étudiant, moi aussi je prenais le train pour aller à la fac (mais moi, je ne me suis jamais endormi comme un gros con dedans   ). Et un jour, il y avait un type assis sur les sièges de l'autre côté du couloir qui n'arrêtait pas de me dévisager. Vraiment pas discret pour 2 sous. Et le manège a duré environ 1/4 d'heure. Alors je me disais que ce type avait une case en moins. Et j'essayais de regarder ailleurs mais à chaque fois que je ragardais vers lui, je le voyais m'observer avec insistance. Enfin, au bout d'un quart d'heure, il finit par me dire :
- Dites. C'est pas vous qui dessinez des BD dans un journal charentais ?
- Non, non, lui répondis-je.
- Ah Bon.
Et après ça, le type a arrêté de me regarder bizzarrement.
Et à croire que j'étais dans ma période "je dois être le sosie de... ", 15 jours plus tard, à la fac, une dame m'a demandé si ce n'était pas moi qui avait écrit un livre, dont j'ai oublié le titre. Ce quoi j'ai répondu que non et que les seuls écrits que je produisais étaient les devoirs que je remettais aux professeurs de cette université.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2005)

Ben moi j'ai fait des cochonsetises dans le train 


mais je ne dois pas être le seul ici, non?


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Omais moi, je ne me suis jamais endormi comme un gros con dedans   )




cette phrase,
relève _presque_ le niveau d'un post passionnant



l'autre jour,
on m'a pris pour moi, 
fou !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (mais moi, je ne me suis jamais endormi comme un gros con dedans




*Tiens, vous ne trouvez pas*
qu'il y a comme une odeur de coup de boule rouge par ici ?


----------



## quetzalk (25 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, vous ne trouvez pas*
> qu'il y a comme une odeur de coup de boule rouge par ici ?



Heu... une odeur de _gros lourd maladroit qui devrait s'excuser_ peut-être, mais l'invocation des _odeurs_ liée à l'idée d'un appel au lynchage ne m'amuse vraiment pas - quoique je pense du présent _canard_ (au sens orchestral du terme).


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Août 2005)

*Euh...*
Canard WC ?


----------



## Mac et Kette (25 Août 2005)

lynchage, non
ouverture de la chasse, oui


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Août 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> J'aime les choses logiques, carrées, pas contrariantes.
> :love:



Moi aussi, alors tombe le futal !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tiens, vous ne trouvez pas*
> qu'il y a comme une odeur de coup de boule rouge par ici ?



C'était juste un clin d'oeil, doù le   . Tu as toi-même employé cette phrase dans le récit de ta mésaventure et je trouvais tellement amusant que tu l'ais fait que je l'ai reprise. C'est tout. Donc vos coups de boule et vos machins, vous pouvez les garder.
Et puis, ça arrive à tout le monde de s'endormir dans le train. Ce n'est pas pour ça qu'on est un gros con.


----------



## NED (26 Août 2005)

Moi je dis reponse D :
Obiwan kénobi !!!

(je sais pas pourquoi)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

[B]Regardez[/B]
le motif du retard...



 :D 

http://dgpc.neuf.fr/image/esseneceeffeu.jpg


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (7 Septembre 2005)

*Mesdames, Messieurs*
le contrôleur est en train d'honorer sa bourgeoise, notre train partira avec un retard indéterminé


----------



## yvos (7 Septembre 2005)

c'est de la transparence, tu me diras


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2005)

En tous cas c'est pas leur nouveau logo tout pourri qui va décorner les boeufs.

Mon père et ma grand-mère sont venus de Quimper la semaine dernière.
Leur TGV avait 22 minutes de retard.
Moi j'avais mis ma bagnole en haut à Montparnasse côté Vaugirard dans la section "depose minute" ou tu as le droit de rester 15 minutes. Après tu payes en plus si tu depasses les 15 minutes.
Ba ca n'a pas loupé.
Ca m'a couté 3 euros...
ba voilà 19 balles pour un TGV à la bourre...
Top j'adore...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Septembre 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas c'est pas leur nouveau logo tout pourri qui va décorner les boeufs.
> 
> Mon père et ma grand-mère sont venus de Quimper la semaine dernière.
> Leur TGV avait 22 minutes de retard.
> ...



Le jour où les trains partiront à l'heure, les poules auront des dents, les canards des bretelles et Mac OS X tournera sur un vulgaire PC (quoique ça,...).


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

Je répond: E- le client on en a rien à battre

Après pas mal d'années de récriminations et courrier contre les agents embarqués, les guichets, etc. je dois dire que ça c'est sacrément amélioré et que de manière générale, j'ai moins de problème qu'avant. C'est surement statistique, je ne prend plus le train *tout* les ouikendes. C'était mon point positif pour commencer...


_Dernière histoire en date: la haine contre le Service Grand Voyageur._
Mon ami a depuis des années la Carte Grand Voyageur, il emmagasine des points, et de temps en temps, obtient des voyages gratuits, rien d'exceptionnel. Je m'y suis mis moi aussi par la suite.
Comme d'hab, on reçoit un décompte avec plein de pub, et la plupart du temps, plein de pub. On lit en général pas vraiment. Le dernier courrier mentionnait juste que la carte arrivait à échéance et la date, en petit, perdu au milieu de pleins d'autres infos. Qu'on ne lit jamais.
Courant juin, je m'étonne avec un pote lui aussi Grand Voyageur, que mon ami n'est pas reçu sa nouvelle carte GV.
Il s'est renseigné au Service Client: il n'a pas renouvellé sa carte qui arrivait à échéance en mars, il y  a deux mois de passé (pendant lequel il a continué à voyager et mettre des points sur sa carte) et maintenant, c'est tout foutu, faut racheter une nouvelle carte, passer le cap du nombre qu'il faut pour la validation des voyages. Il fallait demander au Service GV de faire renouveller vos trois ans d'abo...Par courrier on a reçu un exemplaire des CG avec souligné le fait qu'il fallait faire la demande de renouvellement dans les 2 mois au plus tard. C'est donc bien de notre faute.
Je vais acheter des billets pour nos vacances et je vais dans une boutique. J'achète mes billets, parle de mon problème, le gars très sympa se ferme, devient obtus "il fallait faire attention et on en peut pas prolonger drectement, c'est interdit par la loi, ce serait de la vente forcée". Bref, je recommande une carte et... on ne me demande aucun renseignement: le nom de mon ami est directement accessible avec ses coordonnées, dans leur base: c'est sans doute juste une case à cocher: membre, non membre.
C'était le 1er aout. Les billets achetés SANS la carte physique reçue à la maison ne peuvent être ajoutés pour crédits futurs (alors que le paiement de la carte est lui, passé). En date d'aujourd'hui, on a toujours rien reçu, ni carte ni explication. Mon ami repart ce vendredi, il a du acheter ses billets sans sa carte, qui ne sera donc pas crédité des points.
Il n'a qu'une envie envoyer sa carte -s'il l'a reçoit- avec un courrier bien senti et une demande de remboursement, avec mention de toute son histoire à la Direction de la SNCF.
Et prendre l'avion ou la voiture.

Est-ce une manière de faire ? (les lignes TGV sont-elles encore publiques ?)
Je ne comprend pas. A mon avis dans toutes les boites où j'ai travaillé on essayait d'accompagner le client et de l'aider, de lui faire envie de revenir.

Non. je ne comprend pas


----------



## yvos (8 Septembre 2005)

j'vois qu'une seule solution: le coup de boule rouge


----------



## teo (8 Septembre 2005)

j'y avais pas pensé ! c'est la solution !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Octobre 2005)

Demain, je dois prendre le train, comme tout les jours, pour me rendre à mon travail et... c'est la grêve... 
Bon, j'ai l'habitude, je ne stresse pas, je vais me renseigner sur les trains qui circulent et demande, par la même, la durée de la grêve. 
 La personne que j'ai, au bureau des renseignements me répond que "la grêve va durer jusqu'à mercredi et plus si affinitée"   !!! Et oui, ce sont ces mots...
Je n'ai pas trouver cela très fin...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Demain, je dois prendre le train, comme tout les jours, pour me rendre à mon travail et... c'est la grêve...



Ben t'as qu'à prendre le métro...


----------



## quetzalk (3 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> * Je n'ai rien contre les grêvistes mais bon ...



Ah oui j'ai failli oublier :   pas de politique !


----------



## La SAGEsse (3 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui j'ai failli oublier :   pas de politique !




Je ne fais pas de politique, j'edite donc pour qu'il n'y est pas de mécontents... 

*La moto, bof... :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Demain, je dois prendre le train, comme tout les jours, pour me rendre à mon travail et... c'est la grêve...
> Bon, j'ai l'habitude, je ne stresse pas, je vais me renseigner sur les trains qui circulent et demande, par la même, la durée de la grêve.
> La personne que j'ai, au bureau des renseignements me répond que "la grêve va durer jusqu'à mercredi et plus si affinitée"   !!! Et oui, ce sont ces mots...
> Je n'ai pas trouver cela très fin...


 T'as aucun humour LaSAGEsse 

Va donc voir ton fils, il va t'expliquer.





Euh, sinon prend l'autoroute, elle risque d'être gratuite :mouais:


----------



## GlobalCut (3 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Je ne fais pas de politique, j'edite donc pour qu'il n'y est pas de mécontents...
> 
> *La moto, bof... :mouais:


 Moi je trouve ça bien , qu'il y ai est des gens qui puissent faire grêve


----------



## Jc Milhet (3 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Demain, je dois prendre le train, comme tout les jours, pour me rendre à mon travail et... c'est la grêve...
> Bon, j'ai l'habitude, je ne stresse pas, je vais me renseigner sur les trains qui circulent et demande, par la même, la durée de la grêve.
> La personne que j'ai, au bureau des renseignements me répond que "la grêve va durer jusqu'à mercredi et plus si affinitée"   !!! Et oui, ce sont ces mots...
> Je n'ai pas trouver cela très fin...



normalement, la greve n'est que pour demain....et ne devrait pas etre reconduite...
deja, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un mouvement tres suivi chez nous...mais , on verra demain ...
la prochaine fois, appelle moi laSagesse...et me fait pas la gueule Vendredi si je passe chez toi...
je te tiendrai au courant demain aprem si tu veux....  
par contre, pour les trains qui roulent ou pas, je peux pas dire, mais pour ton trajet aller, le train devrait etre assuré (peut etre a la bourre) vu son importance pour la region....
enfin, a voir....

ps: j'ai recu ton mp, m'en occupe......


----------



## La SAGEsse (4 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> normalement, la greve n'est que pour demain....et ne devrait pas etre reconduite...
> deja, je ne suis pas sur que ce soit un mouvement tres suivi chez nous...mais , on verra demain ...
> la prochaine fois, appelle moi laSagesse...et me fait pas la gueule Vendredi si je passe chez toi...
> je te tiendrai au courant demain aprem si tu veux....
> ...




Et non, la gréve est reconduite pour mercredi, mais, j'ai des trains... 

*Je n'ai rien contre les personnes qui font gréve et heureusement que l'on peut s'exprimer aussi par ce biais. Ce que j'aime moins, c'est l'humour de certaines personnes qui sont là pour nous renseigner et pas plus, même si affinité...  

:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (4 Octobre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et non, la gréve est reconduite pour mercredi, mais, j'ai des trains...
> 
> *Je n'ai rien contre les personnes qui font gréve et heureusement que l'on peut s'exprimer aussi par ce biais. Ce que j'aime moins, c'est l'humour de certaines personnes qui sont là pour nous renseigner et pas plus, même si affinité...
> 
> :love:




désolé, j'avais zappé....mais ici, on reprend demain...je ne sais d'ou tu tiens tes sources, mais seul l'exploitation reste greve demain, donc pour les trains, pas de soucis, dans la region....


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Octobre 2005)

*Modérateurs, s'il vous plait*
veuillez bannir Stook à la prochaine grève afin de le dissuader d'y participer.


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

Au fait avec toutes ces grêves...vous avancez un peu ?   ou vous savez même plus pourquoi vous les faites...je plaisante, je vois tout ça de l'extérieur...pas de politique,  ni de provoque gratuite...promis...

Moi ce qui me fait toujour rire c'est...selon les organisateurs 100'000 participants, et selon la police 10'000....


----------



## yvos (5 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui me fait toujour rire c'est...selon les organisateurs 100'000 participants, et selon la police 10'000....


 
chaque policier a ordre expres de compter avec les mains...du coup, ils arrêtent tous au bout de 10 

avec plus de policiers, ils auraient trouvé plus de manifestants!


----------



## La mouette (5 Octobre 2005)

Merci je comprend mieux là...


----------



## Jc Milhet (5 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Au fait avec toutes ces grêves...vous avancez un peu ?   ou vous savez même plus pourquoi vous les faites...je plaisante, je vois tout ça de l'extérieur...pas de politique,  ni de provoque gratuite...promis...
> 
> Moi ce qui me fait toujour rire c'est...selon les organisateurs 100'000 participants, et selon la police 10'000....



le police ne compte pas les manifestants sur les trottoirs...et le organisateur oui !...
du coup, un sympathisant au mouvement qui prefere le trottoir n'est pas manifestant pour la police et la petit vieille qui passe avec ses courses, compte pour les organisateurs....


@Lepurfils: Salaud! ...


----------



## Taho! (9 Octobre 2005)

Des fois les trains partent &#224; l'heure, des fois pas

Et des fois ils arrivent trop loin comme ici &#224; Montparnasse, il y a quelques ann&#233;es...


----------



## GlobalCut (9 Octobre 2005)

:sleep: quelques ann&#233;es :sleep:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Octobre 2005)

Un peu avant l'inauguration du "Relais H" !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Il me semble que la SNCF a depuis quelques temps une tendance de plus en plus fâcheuse à refuser les dédommagements pour les retards TGV. J'ai eu l'année dernière un retard de 3h sur un trajet Paris-St Jean de Luz, à un tel point que ce n'est même pas un TGV qui m'a emmené jusqu'au bout ! On nous a fait monter dans un Corail à Bayonne. J'ai fait deux recommandés à la SNCF qui m'a à chaque fois exposé ses "bonnes" raisons du refus de dédommagement. Tout seul, face à l'armada juridico-administrative de cette entreprise, je n'allais pas aller à la DGCCRF ou au tribunal de Commerce pour avoir gain de cause ! Tout comme SFR et les autres, ils jouent sur l'inertie et le découragement. Seules des actions collectives, longues et harrassantes pourraient avoir raison de ces pratiques, comme l'asso des usagers de la SNCF qui avait enfin obtenu il y a qques années la cessation des pratiques léonines concernant l'achat des billets dans le train.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> la SNCF qui m'a à chaque fois exposé ses "bonnes" raisons du refus de dédommagement.



tout depend souvent de celle ci...
car il est tout de meme frequent que le remboursement soit effectué...
d'autant plus il y a 3 ans...
je serai curieux de connetre ces raisons...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tout depend souvent de celle ci...
> car il est tout de meme frequent que le remboursement soit effectué...
> d'autant plus il y a 3 ans...
> je serai curieux de connetre ces raisons...



La raison m'avait été fournie par un contrôleur lui-même qui l'avait bien pressentie : utiliser la raison externe d'un retard non imputable à la SNCF pour justifier un autre retard imputable à la SNCF. J'explique : il y a eu un premier retard d'environ 1 heure effectivement non imputable à la SNCF, càd un suicide sur les voies (çà arrive hélas). En revanche le retard suivant de 2 heures a eu lieu sur une autre portion du trajet du à une avarie de machine (blocage des freins, je crois). Le train a fait du 10 km/h de moyenne... Le contrôleur a alors distribué de lui-même le formulaire de demande de remboursement. A l'exposé de ma situation, il a bien insisté sur la nécessité de faire un courrier d'accompagnement pour bien distinguer le retard n°2 du retard n°1. Il m'avait en fait prédit que le service chercherait à faire l'amalgame pour éviter le remboursement. Il ne s'est pas trompé : dans mes échanges avec la SNCF, ledit service s'est accroché au prétexte du 1er retard pour éluder le second. Vous savez tout.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Octobre 2005)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> La raison m'avait été fournie par un contrôleur lui-même qui l'avait bien pressentie : utiliser la raison externe d'un retard non imputable à la SNCF pour justifier un autre retard imputable à la SNCF. J'explique : il y a eu un premier retard d'environ 1 heure effectivement non imputable à la SNCF, càd un suicide sur les voies (çà arrive hélas). En revanche le retard suivant de 2 heures a eu lieu sur une autre portion du trajet du à une avarie de machine (blocage des freins, je crois). Le train a fait du 10 km/h de moyenne... Le contrôleur a alors distribué de lui-même le formulaire de demande de remboursement. A l'exposé de ma situation, il a bien insisté sur la nécessité de faire un courrier d'accompagnement pour bien distinguer le retard n°2 du retard n°1. Il m'avait en fait prédit que le service chercherait à faire l'amalgame pour éviter le remboursement. Il ne s'est pas trompé : dans mes échanges avec la SNCF, ledit service s'est accroché au prétexte du 1er retard pour éluder le second. Vous savez tout.



effectivement, si un des deux retards (dans le cas de retards successifs) n'est pas imputable a la SNCF, il jouent systematiquement dessus, mais c'est tout de meme relativement rare...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2005)

Statistiquement, c'est effectivement rare... Malheureusement c'est tomb&#233; sur moi ce jour l&#224; ! Mais bon, je suis toujours usager de la SNCF, et de + en + avec mon job. Vu le co&#251;t de l'essence, et le temps de travail gagn&#233; en &#233;tant assis dans un train plut&#244;t qu'au volant...


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2005)

bien que je ne sois pas d accord avec les mouvements sociaux des pourritures soc...-com......., je dois reconnaitre, que les agents sncf m ont enleve une belle epine du pied.

c etait il y a quelques annees, j etais etudiant sur orleans, je devais rentrer en rhone alpes. bon, a paname, c etait le bazar des vacances, j avais le tete dans le c.., et enfait, je me suis trompe de tgv (les 2 etaient sur le meme quai)... m en suis rendu compte en entendant mes voisins parler de Geneve (curieusement, je n avais pris la place de personne ?!?)... bref, suis alle voir les controleur, avec mon superbe billet pour la Savoie. et ils ont fait arreter le tgv dans une toute petite gare (j ai ete le seul a descendre bien sur a cet arret impromptu pour les autres voyageurs), et la m attendait un train pour ma ville de destination... je n ai rien paye de plus !!!

Alors pour la premiere fois de ma vie je l ecris : MERCI LA SNCF


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bien que je ne sois pas d accord avec les mouvements sociaux des pourritures soc...-com.....



hep, pas de politique.......surtout presenté comme ça...
merci......


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

elKBron a dit:
			
		

> bien que je ne sois pas d accord avec les mouvements sociaux des pourritures soc...-com......., je dois reconnaitre, que les agents sncf m ont enleve une belle epine du pied.
> 
> c etait il y a quelques annees, j etais etudiant sur orleans, je devais rentrer en rhone alpes. bon, a paname, c etait le bazar des vacances, j avais le tete dans le c.., et enfait, je me suis trompe de tgv (les 2 etaient sur le meme quai)... m en suis rendu compte en entendant mes voisins parler de Geneve (curieusement, je n avais pris la place de personne ?!?)... bref, suis alle voir les controleur, avec mon superbe billet pour la Savoie. et ils ont fait arreter le tgv dans une toute petite gare (j ai ete le seul a descendre bien sur a cet arret impromptu pour les autres voyageurs), et la m attendait un train pour ma ville de destination... je n ai rien paye de plus !!!
> 
> Alors pour la premiere fois de ma vie je l ecris : MERCI LA SNCF



outre la remarque de stook, je te ferais observer que tu as bénéficié de circonstances favorables qui font que ton erreur n'a pas eu de conséquences, mais quand lorsque tu entreprends un voyage d'une heure et demi, qui arrive à destination avec cinq heures de retard, que tu te retrouves largué à deux heures et demi du matin gare d'Austerlitz, avec ni bus ni métro ni taxi et que tu dois te taper trois heures de marche pour rentrer chez toi en banlieue, que tu arrives chez toi une demi heure avant l'heure de te lever pour aller bosser, tu as une autre vision de la SNCF.


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2005)

D'autant plus que c'est &#233;vident qu'ils ont maniganc&#233; tout ceci juste pour t'emb&#234;ter toi, personnellement...


----------



## quetzalk (11 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... qui arrive à destination avec cinq heures de retard,(...) que tu arrives chez toi une demi heure avant l'heure de te lever



Ah tiens ça m'est revenu : une fois dimanche soir retour de Montpellier (vous savez les TGV qu'il faut réserver quatre mois avant et qui coûtent plus cher que Paris-NewYork), rupture de caténaire quelque part en pleine Bourgogne affraid: ). Arrêt total, ne pas descendre des voitures. Lumière blafarde, puis plus de lumière, plus de clim. Bref. Après attente sans explication, puis avec explications fausses, puis avec explications vraies, re-départ remorqués par une BB73000 diesel (moi qui ai le diesel en horreur... bref), et débarquement dans une gare minuscule (quais trop courts pour le TGV) où nous attend un autre TGV tout neuf (ne me demandez pas pourquoi on a changé de train si c'était juste un problème de caténaire). J'en profite pour choper à l'arrache un fauteuil de 1ère tandis que de riches nantis (du genre ceux qui prennent le TGV Méditerrannée, vous savez) pleurent assis dans l'escalier. 
Bilan : arrivée gare de Lyon à 5 h 30 :sleep: cool, j'ai pu prendre le premier métro !!!


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> hep, pas de politique.......surtout presenté comme ça...
> merci......


ouaip, me suis emballe, desole... si un moderateur pouvait supprimer de mon message d origine l expression facheuse, je lui en serait tres reconnaissant 
il n empeche que j ai rarement de problemes avec la sncf... ptetre parce que je prends rarement le train maintenant que je ne suis plus etudiant


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> D'autant plus que c'est évident qu'ils ont manigancé tout ceci juste pour t'embêter toi, personnellement...



Nan, pas moi personnellement, moi et les cinq ou six cent autres personnes qu'il y avait dans le train.


----------



## MACcossinelle (21 Novembre 2005)

P***** de SNCF de M****


Un trajet qui aurait, normalement, du durer 2h38 a finalement pris *48 min* de retard !

aucun dédomagement...car c'était un TER...."la sncf ne dédomage que les retards sur les grandes lignes...bla bla bla ! écrivez au service client, ils vous répondront sous un mois et demi ! "

il faisait 15°C dans le train, les fenêtres ne fermaient pas, ça sentait le moisi (et aussi quelques substances illicites!)...les sièges étaient merdiques. j'en ai un mal de dos hallucinant !!! et j'ai eu la chance d'y rester 3/4h de plus !!!

Que du bonheur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> aucun dédomagement...car c'était un TER...."la sncf ne dédomage que les retards sur les grandes lignes...bla bla bla ! écrivez au service client, ils vous répondront sous un mois et demi ! "



rassure-toi: 2 retards supérieurs à 1 heure (TGV) "la SNCF n'est pas responsable" :rateau: 

mais demain tu n'auras plus ce problème :mouais:


----------



## La SAGEsse (21 Novembre 2005)

Et hop, encore une gréve, pas mal, 6 en un an ! :afraid::afraid::afraid: Qui peut mieux faire???


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, encore une gréve, pas mal, 6 en un an ! :afraid::afraid::afraid: Qui peut mieux faire???



    ​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, encore une gréve, pas mal, 6 en un an ! :afraid::afraid::afraid: Qui peut mieux faire???




les traminots de Marseille ?


----------



## golf (21 Novembre 2005)

Ah ben qu'est ce que vous voulez, on revient aux bonnes vieilles méthodes du service public : le public au service des planqués 





A la santé des cochons de payants​


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> les traminots de Marseille ?




Quoi, ils bossent?? :afraid:

Bon, après 43 jours de vacance ils peuvent...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Quoi, ils bossent?? :afraid:
> 
> Bon, après 43 jours de vacance ils peuvent...




ben non, reconduite la greve


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben qu'est ce que vous voulez, on revient aux bonnes vieilles méthodes du service public : le public au service des planqués
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fais en livrer quelques wagons... 

_m*** ils sont en grève _​


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben non, reconduite la greve




Evidement...  c'est bien connu, la grève c'est très fatigant...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Evidement...  c'est bien connu, la grève c'est très fatigant...




je ne la suive pas particulierement , pas le temp , mais une greve aussi longue doit avoir des bonnes raison non ?
et puis je crois savoir que pendant ce temp ils ne touchent pas leur salaire 



tout un debat :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Evidement...  c'est bien connu, la grève c'est très fatigant...



Bein oui, ça change de l'ordinaire, d'ailleurs ça s'appelle "journée d'action" (c'ést pas de moi, de je sais plus qui)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> et puis je crois savoir que pendant ce temp ils ne touchent pas leur salaire
> tout un debat :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



ça, c'est ce qui arriverait dans une société privée... mais, dans le cas présent, la discrétion est de mise...:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> je ne la suive pas particulierement , pas le temp , mais une greve aussi longue doit avoir des bonnes raison non ?
> et puis je crois savoir que pendant ce temp ils ne touchent pas leur salaire
> 
> 
> ...




D'après ce que je sais, il se bouffe le nez à cause du futur (et très hypothétique) Tram. qui serait géré par une entreprise privée...  Même pas construit qu'ils font déjà grève... :mouais:

Pour les salaires on prend les mêmes et on recommence. Grève pour leur paiement, ou petite subtilité, pour l'étalement sur plusieurs mois des retenues sur salaire. C'est un vrai sport le syndicalisme.  

Et le plus fort, c'est qu'ils comptent sur les étrennes...  :rateau:




			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Bein oui, ça change de l'ordinaire, d'ailleurs ça s'appelle "journée d'action" (c'ést pas de moi, de je sais plus qui)



Pour une fois qu'ils sont en action...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Novembre 2005)

Excusez moi de ne pas penser comme tout le monde, mais pour avoir participé à quelques grèves en tant que lycéen, étudiant, puis interne (des hôpitaux, pas des collèges...), je confirme que *putain une grève c'est fatiguant*. Pas que pour les responsables syndicaux, pas que pour ceux qui peignent les banderoles, écrivent les communiqués de presse etc., pour tout le monde. Réunions interminables, inquiétude liée au motif de la grève, au risque de sanctions, à l'avenir du métier que l'on fait et pour lequel on proteste, inconfort moral vis-à-vis des collègues non-grévistes, des usagers, de la hierarchie, de la famille même parfois, manifs, j'en garde des souvenirs de périodes très éprouvantes. Rares sont ceux pour qui c'est un idéal en soi... Bien entendu comme toujours vous me trouverez 10 % de connards qui vont à la pêche pendant la grève, mais ça c'est hélas universel, et il faut se garder de généraliser.

Enfin, vous puez de la gueule avec vos sous-entendus lourds de mépris, de méconnaissance de l'autre et de condescendance injurieuse : 
- que savez-vous *réellement* de la nature du travail des gens que vous taxez aussi facillement de fainéantise ? Votre boulot à vous il est mieux ? il est plus utile à la société ? il est moins bien payé ? et votre rendement à vous il va bien en ce moment ? vous avez bac + combien déjà ? vous avez combien de chefs et combien de subordonnés ?
- que savez-vous *réellement* des conditions de ce travail ? de son intérêt ? de l'ambiance ? de l'attitude de leur hiérarchie ? (n'oubliez pas qu'il faut être deux pour qu'il y ait conflit... sans nier certains excès syndicaux bien sûr) des perspectives professionnelles des gens ? de ce qu'il gagneront une fois à la retraite ?
- si vous êtes carrément contre la grève faut le dire, lachez vous... après tout on n'a fini par mettre des vacances et interdire la mine aux enfants qu'après 100 ans d'industrialisation, hein, on peut faire sans... 

Voilà. :hein: J'avais envie de le dire depuis longtemps car si l'on n'a plus  le droit de parler de politique sur Macgé on a manifestement toujours le goût de pisser sur la dignité de son voisin, sur des corporations entières escamotées dans un petit sac poubelle et de contester insidieusement le droit de protester à toute une catégorie de gens. Mais c'est pas grave car on est toujours "entre soi" et que les "autres", les grévistes, qu'ils bossent ou pas sont des fainéants trop payés, c'est bien connu... 
:rateau:


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de ne pas penser comme tout le monde....


 
Intervention salutaire


----------



## N°6 (22 Novembre 2005)

la pointeuse à l'entrée a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à quetzalk.



Mais c'est dégueulasse !  Puisque c'est comme ça, je débraye !


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ça, c'est ce qui arriverait dans une société privée... mais, dans le cas présent, la discrétion est de mise...:mouais:


 
Au fait, fais moi penser la prochaine fois qu'on se croise, je te montrerai mes bulletins de salaire


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de ne pas penser comme tout le monde, mais pour avoir participé à quelques grèves en tant que lycéen, étudiant, puis interne (des hôpitaux, pas des collèges...), je confirme que *putain une grève c'est fatiguant*. Pas que pour les responsables syndicaux, pas que pour ceux qui peignent les banderoles, écrivent les communiqués de presse etc., pour tout le monde. Réunions interminables, inquiétude liée au motif de la grève, au risque de sanctions, à l'avenir du métier que l'on fait et pour lequel on proteste, inconfort moral vis-à-vis des collègues non-grévistes, des usagers, de la hierarchie, de la famille même parfois, manifs, j'en garde des souvenirs de périodes très éprouvantes. Rares sont ceux pour qui c'est un idéal en soi... Bien entendu comme toujours vous me trouverez 10 % de connards qui vont à la pêche pendant la grève, mais ça c'est hélas universel, et il faut se garder de généraliser.
> 
> Enfin, vous puez de la gueule avec vos sous-entendus lourds de mépris, de méconnaissance de l'autre et de condescendance injurieuse :
> - que savez-vous *réellement* de la nature du travail des gens que vous taxez aussi facillement de fainéantise ? Votre boulot à vous il est mieux ? il est plus utile à la société ? il est moins bien payé ? et votre rendement à vous il va bien en ce moment ? vous avez bac + combien déjà ? vous avez combien de chefs et combien de subordonnés ?
> ...



Alors écoute, le boulot que je fais n'est pas toujours bien payé, il n'est pas facile tout les jours et non je n'ai pas de subordonné. Je n'ai jamais fait grève et pourtant parfois...   Chacun ses priorité... 

Alors qu'il fasse grève d'accord, mais pas pendant 45 jours pour des motifs plus que douteux...

Et puis c'est bien beau les discours des syndicats, mais les usagers on s'en fou royalement?? Les magasins dans le centre ville qui ont des pertes du chiffre d'affaire et qui par-là même mette en péril les employés, il ne compte pas??

Faire grève c'est normal, mais faut rester raisonnable. Il y a des moment ou faut prendre ses responsabilités.

Sans rancune quetzalk, on n'est pas d'accord mais je respect ton point de vue.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, fais moi penser la prochaine fois qu'on se croise, je te montrerai mes bulletins de salaire



volontiers, je te montrerai mes bulletins de chomage


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Excusez moi de ne pas penser comme tout le monde, mais pour avoir participé à quelques grèves en tant que lycéen, étudiant, puis interne (des hôpitaux, pas des collèges...), je confirme que *putain une grève c'est fatiguant*. Pas que pour les responsables syndicaux, pas que pour ceux qui peignent les banderoles, écrivent les communiqués de presse etc., pour tout le monde. Réunions interminables, inquiétude liée au motif de la grève, au risque de sanctions, à l'avenir du métier que l'on fait et pour lequel on proteste, inconfort moral vis-à-vis des collègues non-grévistes, des usagers, de la hierarchie, de la famille même parfois, manifs, j'en garde des souvenirs de périodes très éprouvantes. Rares sont ceux pour qui c'est un idéal en soi... Bien entendu comme toujours vous me trouverez 10 % de connards qui vont à la pêche pendant la grève, mais ça c'est hélas universel, et il faut se garder de généraliser.
> 
> Enfin, vous puez de la gueule avec vos sous-entendus lourds de mépris, de méconnaissance de l'autre et de condescendance injurieuse :
> - que savez-vous *réellement* de la nature du travail des gens que vous taxez aussi facillement de fainéantise ? Votre boulot à vous il est mieux ? il est plus utile à la société ? il est moins bien payé ? et votre rendement à vous il va bien en ce moment ? vous avez bac + combien déjà ? vous avez combien de chefs et combien de subordonnés ?
> ...



Ben moi aussi, j'en ai fait des grèves, quand j'étais salarié, mais ce qui est stigmatisé ici, c'est l'habitude, dans certains services publics et certaines professions, de transformer ce droit fondamental en atteinte à la liberté du travail.

Il y a  aussi la grève "pour la grève", cinq grèves nationales en un an dans un secteur ou ils n'ont pourtant pas trop lieu de se plaindre, là, aujourd'hui, ils font la grève parce qu'on leur propose une prime de résultats, c'est à dire qu'on leur propose de les récompenser s'ils bossent bien. Eux, ils veulent aussi la récompense s'ils bossent mal, faut pas pousser, non ?

Et puis, leur grève fait perdre de l'argent à qui ? combien de salariés qui n'ont rien à voir dans le conflit vont perdre leur emploi, suite à cette grêve qui aura mis leur boite en faillite? Combien d'étudiants vont perdre un semestre parce qu'ils ne pourront se rendre aux examensSi les syndicats défendaient vraiment les intérêts des travailleurs, ce genre de considérations seraient prises en compte avant de déclencher des mouvements irresponsables. Là, ils défendent surtout leur propre idéologie, et il n'y a pas là de "politique", parce que quelque soient leurs affinités politique, ils font tous la même chose.

En France, c'est le syndicalisme, qu'il faudrait revoir, et pas seulement l'ouvrier, je met ceux de l'encadrement et du patronat dans le même sac, ils ne pensent tous règler les différents que par l'épreuve de force.

Une solution serait sans doute de supprimer les syndicats catégoriels, les confédérations, pour les remplacer par des syndicats nationaux, qui auraient pour objectif de défendre les intérêts de TOUS leurs adhérents. Ça éviterait peut-être que certains, pour obtenir un petit avantage, ne provoquent le licenciement économique de beaucoup d'autres, par exemple.


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> volontiers, je te montrerai mes bulletins de chomage


 
Ne me dis pas que tu sous entends que sous prétexte que j'ai un boulot je dois juste fermer ma gueule, par respect pour ceux qui n'en ont pas ?  

Parfois, j'ai même le sentiment que c'est l'inverse  Mais on continuera cette discussion ailleurs, trop casse gueule ici.


----------



## quetzalk (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En France, c'est le syndicalisme, qu'il faudrait revoir, et pas seulement l'ouvrier, je met ceux de l'encadrement et du patronat dans le même sac, ils ne pensent tous règler les différents que par l'épreuve de force.



 d'accord avec toi sur ce point (mais je ne sais pas si c'est spécifique à la France) : j'ai souvenir que quand j'étais interne puis assistant, une mesure légale obtenue suite à des négociations "banales" ou à un premier conflit (genre : le droit aux congés maternité pour les internes femmes... ben oui, longtemps ça n'était pas pris en compte !!!), bref une mesure ne sera appliquée QUE ET UNIQUEMENT après un DEUXIEME conflit qui aura pour seul but l'application de... la loi votée précédemment :rateau: :rateau: :mouais: . En général ça aura donc pris 2 ans de retard, énervé tout le monde, etc, et enfin l'Etat finira par honorer ses engagements (et déshonorer ses enfants...).
Et ce que ce soit avec un gouvernement de droite, de gauche, de haut ou d'en bas, et concernant une catégorie intéressante puisqu'à mi-chemin entre étudiants/prolos et salariés presque fonctionnaires/supposés futurs riches, donc difficile à classer.

Bref le tort en incombe aux syndicats sans doute (encore une fois, je ne niais pas les excès, je ne les défends pas systématiquement, je voulais pointer la manière dont on en cause souvent hâtivement), mais aussi sans doute à la manière dont le système institutionnel est organisé dans son ensemble : combien de jours de grève évitables simplement avec un peu plus de loyauté, en évitant de mettre 4 ans à pondre des décrets d'application (ça s'est vu) ??? J'imagine dans quel état doivent être les gens qui sont confrontés à ça pendant toute leur carrière...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2005)

Mais si c'est pas tous des gros méchants, ils sont normaux ?

Comme nous, enfin, comme vous ?

Pas d'pogrom alors ?

J'ai perdu tous mes repères là


----------



## Fondug (22 Novembre 2005)

Y'a eu 3 blessés ce matin à Montparnasse, un train est arrivé sans crier gare...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ne me dis pas que tu sous entends que sous prétexte que j'ai un boulot je dois juste fermer ma gueule, par respect pour ceux qui n'en ont pas ?
> 
> Parfois, j'ai même le sentiment que c'est l'inverse  Mais on continuera cette discussion ailleurs, trop casse gueule ici.



s'il y a bien une chose que je pourrais sous entendre, c'est que ceux qui "subissent" ce qu'il est convenu d'appeler le "service public" rolleyes conservent un droit...

... celui de "l'ouvrir"  

autour d'un verre: avec plaisir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, vous puez de la gueule avec vos sous-entendus lourds de mépris, de méconnaissance de l'autre et de condescendance injurieuse :
> - que savez-vous *réellement* de la nature du travail des gens que vous taxez aussi facillement de fainéantise ? Votre boulot à vous il est mieux ? il est plus utile à la société ? il est moins bien payé ? et votre rendement à vous il va bien en ce moment ? vous avez bac + combien déjà ? vous avez combien de chefs et combien de subordonnés ?
> - que savez-vous *réellement* des conditions de ce travail ? de son intérêt ? de l'ambiance ? de l'attitude de leur hiérarchie ? (n'oubliez pas qu'il faut être deux pour qu'il y ait conflit... sans nier certains excès syndicaux bien sûr) des perspectives professionnelles des gens ? de ce qu'il gagneront une fois à la retraite ?
> - si vous êtes carrément contre la grève faut le dire, lachez vous... après tout on n'a fini par mettre des vacances et interdire la mine aux enfants qu'après 100 ans d'industrialisation, hein, on peut faire sans...



Chapeau bas MONSIEUR Quetzalk 

On en vient à considérer le travail de l'autre avec une vision pouilleuse qui doit sûrement réjouir tous ceux qui rêvent de ne plus jamais voir aucune revendication entraver leurs projets... Les gens qui travaillent en viennent à utiliser des mots tels privilèges, passes-droits... etc à l'encontre de ceux qui comme eux vont au charbon pour simplement tenter de pouvoir vivre décemment... Le privé crache sur le public et vice versa ; les non grévistes conchient les grévistes profiteurs... On appâte les manants avec quelques actions, histoire de les pomper un peu plus... Mais une chose est sûre : Il va couler de l'eau sous les ponts avant que tout le monde se tienne à nouveau la main pour dire NON à pas mal de trucs qui nous dérangent tous... De ce côté là, c'est une parfaite réussite!
Ce matin, j'ai envie de vomir!
Je schématise? Y'a qu'à dire comme ça!!! Je ne fais que rejoindre le club!
Ah, au fait ; je ne suis pas ce que certains appellent un gauchiste, avec une moue dédaigneuse au coin des lèvres... J'ai trop de respect pour ceux qui m'ont en partie permis d'ouvrir ma gueule, et à vous, la votre...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

*Petite chronique de luttes intestines franco-françaises*
Tu sais Quetzalk autant je respecte ton avis, autant je ne me peux m'empêcher de me poser certaines questions...
Cette grève à la SNCF est la sixième de l'année, 23 mots d'ordres ont été déposés pour celle-ci...

Je ne peux m'empêcher de m'interroger sur la culture syndicale qui règne dans ce pays quand je vois ce qui peut se passer actuellement (RTM, SNCM, SNCF, RATP). Le droit de grève est une chose fondamentale, mais faudra voir à ne pas s'éparpiller et ne pas tomber dans des abus. 

Le libéralisme économique n'est pas loin de me donner la nausée et je n'ai pas forcément une franche sympathie pour le MEDEF, néanmoins j'ai parfois le sentiments que certains syndicats ont un siècle de retard et font preuve d'une frilosité réactionnaire... on n'en est plus à Germinal.

Une grève est fatiguante ? La subir l'est aussi.
Toute grève a sa part de légitimité, certes, maintenant il faut également savoir agir avec circonspection et clairvoyance plutôt que tomber dans je "jusqu'auboutisme".
Je suis désolé, mais en arriver à des extrêmes comme à Marseille et le conflit actuel à la RTM me fait halluciner.
Tout cela me laisse un goût amer et l'impression d'un immense gâchis.
Il y a comme d'énormes problèmes de communication dans le paysage idyllique de la gloriole française, le plus beau pays au monde comme chacun sait.

Est-ce puer de la gueule que de dire qu'on en a sa claque de ces putains de grèves ? 
Non, c'est juste une réaction de ras le bol. Les gens qui en pâtissent sont excédés.
Peut être faudrait-il qu'ils courbent l'échine, comme on nous apprend si bien à le faire ?

Tu vois, mon parcours socio-professionnel est loin d'être une belle ligne droite qui me mènera vers les  sommets. Je ne suis ni dans un camp, ni dans l'autre mais j'ai un sale goût dans la bouche qui a de plus en plus de mal à s'effacer.

"Ma liberté commence ou s'arrête celle des autres".
On dira ce que l'on veut de cette phrase tellement entendue, mais en attendant, certains feraient bien de s'en inspirer, et ce à tous les niveaux de la société.


Et pendant ce temps là, la France continuait à décliner...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le libéralisme économique n'est pas loin de me donner la nausée et je n'ai pas forcément une franche sympathie pour le MEDEF, néanmoins j'ai parfois le sentiments que certains syndicats ont un siècle de retard et font preuve d'une frilosité réactionnaire... on n'en est plus à Germinal.*


*

Il y a dans germinal, toutes les tentatives des patrons pour diviser les travailleurs et les dresser les uns contre les autres... C'est vieux comme le monde...*


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

"*Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.*"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> "Ma liberté commence ou s'arrête celle des autres".
> On dira ce que l'on veut de cette phrase tellement entendue, mais en attendant, certains feraient bien de s'en inspirer, et ce à tous les niveaux de la société.



J'ai l'impréssion qu'il faut qu'elle s'applique toujours au même niveau... Mais j'ai mauvais esprit...

Ceci dit, mon Dan, ton post fait montre d'une pondération dont je manque cruellement


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, mon Dan, ton post fait montre d'une pondération dont je manque cruellement




*Faut bien que je justifie un peu*
mon pseudonyme...


----------



## quetzalk (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais Quetzalk autant je respecte ton avis, autant je ne me peux m'empêcher de me poser certaines questions...


 
Moui, globalement mon opinion sur la question ne m'empêche pas de me poser à peu près les mêmes. Je me fais l'avocat d'une cause à laquelle j'adhère sur les principes, pas sur tous les développements concrets. 

Je suis moi aussi un usager de plein de trucs que ça m'énerve quand ça marche pas.

La décrépitude du syndicalisme n'effraye plus ni patronnat ni institutions. Elle m'effraye moi, par contre, parce qu'il n'y a plus vraiment de contre-pouvoir. Comme on le voit chaque jour avec la fameuse "externalisation des licenciements" (une boîte vend une filiale dont elle veut se débarasser à un repreneur véreux qui part avec la caisse et vire tout le monde au bout de deux ans), il n'y a plus de protestation possible à grande échelle. Le cynisme lui a changé d'échelle, il ne faut pas se voiler la face non plus, on n'en est plus non plus au patron paternaliste dont on conteste l'excès d'autorité - les PDG eux-mêmes étant éphémères, mais à des monstruosités sociales anonymes qui dévorent beaucoup et donnent peu. Et n'ont pas de tête... ni pour penser, ni pour être coupée par la foule en colère. Je parle des "fonds de pensions" et autres bidules qui commandent le destin de votre voisine technicienne dans une fabrique de poignée de portes, à votre oncle ingénieur informaticien, à votre belle-soeur experte-comptable dans une société de télécom...et à la femme de ménage du TGV qui bosse pour une société qui bosse pour une filiale qui bosse pour un sous-traitant qui bosse pour la SNCF...

Sauf peut-être pour les salariés du public, mais divisés et emmenés par des syndicats aussi titubants que la politique peut l'être de son côté, se racornissent sur des revendications parfois à côté de la plaque, se verrouillent sur des positions idéologiques vous l'avez dit, souvent intenables. 

MAIS, ils sont peut-être un dernier rempart avant pire. Avant l'absence totale de possibilité de se plaindre, pour tous. Ici ce n'est plus Germinal, certes, mais pour que cesse cette époque il a fallu se battre, il y a eu des morts même, et le danger n'est jamais totalement écarté. J'exagère ? allez demander aux ouvriers Chinois (ou Marocains, ou encore pire ! aux Philippins qui travaillent aux chantiers navals en France...) si c'est si loin que ça... et s'ils ont le droit de se plaindre.
Alors du coup, avant de tirer sur cette ambulance rouillée qu'est le syndicalisme français en 2005, je réfléchis... et je range ma carabine à aigreur, même si ça me pose des problèmes pratiques, même si je plains les commerçants Marseillais, et même si j'aimerais mieux que tout aille mieux pour tout le monde.



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Et pendant ce temps là, la France continuait à décliner...



Ouais alors ce discours de la France qui choit rateau: ), bof bof... 
Non la France ne décline pas.
Je n'ai pas d'argument plus objectifs que ceux de la France qui glisse, mais j'ai décidé que pour moi, la France ne tombe pas. 
Et croyez moi, ça marche !


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

je crois sincèrement que si les conflits dont on parle ont des points communs (le transport), les problèmes ne sont pas du tout du même ordre..- gestion desastreurse pour la SNCM depuis des années quelque soit le gouvernement puis contraintes bruxelloises+prise en otage de certains syndicats - la RATP: système de prévention des conflits assez efficace jusqu'à alors, mais actuellemt, pression TRES forte car en ce moment se négocie un réglement sur les obligations de service public dans les transports en communs à Bruxelles qui risque de balayer le schéma traditionnel (pas forcément à l'avantage de l'usager mais de toutes façons au désavantage des employés à terme...), SNCF..là, heu, luttes intestines avec une très grande tribune...

les problèmes sont différents, les resultats toujours pénibles pour l'usager, mais il faut quand même se méfier d'une réaction impulsive, parce que même certains avantages sont négociés, il y a peut-être une dérive qu'il conviendrait de freiner...


----------



## golf (22 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Petite chronique de luttes intestines franco-françaises*
> Tu sais Quetzalk autant je respecte ton avis, autant je ne me peux m'empêcher de me poser certaines questions...
> Cette grève à la SNCF est la sixième de l'année, 23 mots d'ordres ont été déposés pour celle-ci...
> 
> ...


C'est ce qu'on appelle remettre l'église au milieu du village


----------



## quetzalk (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je crois sincèrement que si les conflits dont on parle ont des points communs (le transport), les problèmes ne sont pas du tout du même ordre..- gestion desastreurse pour la SNCM depuis des années quelque soit le gouvernement puis contraintes bruxelloises+prise en otage de certains syndicats - la RATP: système de prévention des conflits assez efficace jusqu'à alors, mais actuellemt, pression TRES forte car en ce moment se négocie un réglement sur les obligations de service public dans les transports en communs à Bruxelles qui risque de balayer le schéma traditionnel (pas forcément à l'avantage de l'usager mais de toutes façons au désavantage des employés à terme...), SNCF..là, heu, luttes intestines avec une très grande tribune...
> 
> les problèmes sont différents, les resultats toujours pénibles pour l'usager, mais il faut quand même se méfier d'une réaction impulsive, parce que même certains avantages sont négociés, il y a peut-être une dérive qu'il conviendrait de freiner...



Héhéhé... et ça remettre la mairie en face de l'église ?    
Bon résumé en tous cas.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2005)

Des travailleurs qui mettent dans la panade d'autres travailleurs, c'est se tromper de cible, les patrons vont ou ne vont pas au boulot via ces moyens et s'ils sont en retard y'a personne pour les engueuler où les virer !!!

Grève oui mais du zèle, tous les trains gratuits, pas de contrôles, tout le monde sera derrière eux et les négociations aboutiront très vite.

Confère les grèves sur les autoroutes avec les péages gratuits, cela ne dure guère plus d'une journée et tout le monde reprend dans la joie et la bonne humeur et les automobilistes font des sourires au personnel des péages en passant...

Enfin c'est mon avis et je le partage...


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

en même temps, à coup de 20Millions de pertes par jour de grève à la SNCF....


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (22 Novembre 2005)

Il y a l'adage selon lequel "un train peut en cacher un autre" mais n'oublions pas  "une grève peut en cacher une autre". Je cherche à me renseigner sur les motifs de cette grève - je ne les ai pas tous compris - et je me trouve marri car Liberation fait grève


----------



## Fondug (22 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> Il y a l'adage selon lequel "un train peut en cacher un autre" mais n'oublions pas "une grève peut en cacher une autre". Je cherche à me renseigner sur les motifs de cette grève - je ne les ai pas tous compris - et je me trouve marri car Liberation fait grève


 
+1 pour Libé, j'me suis rabattu sur le courriers des internautes de LCI concernant la sncf, c'est à vomir...


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

je crois que concernant cette greve, il n'y a aucun motif spécifique...

cela dit, il y a apparemment un sentiment diffus d'hypothétique privatisation (c'est sûr, ça fait au mieux sourire, mais ça exaspère surtout) et de retrait (certaines lignes risquent d'être supprimées) dans un contexte général plutôt chargé (liberalisation du fret avec un plan de relance de cette branche d'activité, liberalisation du trafic voyageurs dans les projets à terme -> de fait, ces deux étapes posent la question du régime des retraites spécifiques et d'une privatisation à long terme : voir que toutes les ouvertures de marchés des industries de réseaux - energie, telecom - ont abouti à une privatisation au moins partielle; négociations bruxelloises en cours) et d'une évolution vers une entreprise un peu plus moderne (internet, guichet auto, politique tarifaire calquée sur l'aérien = des emplois en moins)

après on est d'accord ou pas, c'est une autre question...

il manque de toutes façons une vraie reflexion sur le dialogue social en France, totalement dépassé et qui reste sur des schémas qui sont périmés. Des syndicats peu représentatifs, peu scrupuleux quant aux conséquences colatérales, des méthodes usées dont on abuse (ça fait quand même beaucoup de jours de greve cette année), un (des?)gouvernement qui laisse pourrir les problèmes et attend sagement la confrontation (on peut dire aussi qu'il prend parfois en otage ou le peuple à témoin....il le prend déjà moins à temoins lorsqu'on ferme une ligne parci par là..), une petite dose de démago (de toutes façons, vu la triste époque, faut pas s'attendre à autre chose) de la part de certains (le fameux service minimum).


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Des travailleurs qui mettent dans la panade d'autres travailleurs, c'est se tromper de cible, les patrons vont ou ne vont pas au boulot via ces moyens et s'ils sont en retard y'a personne pour les engueuler où les virer !!!
> 
> Grève oui mais du zèle, tous les trains gratuits, pas de contrôles, tout le monde sera derrière eux et les négociations aboutiront très vite.
> 
> ...


 
Je crois que c'est interdit. Problème de sécurité, de responsabilité.


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> en même temps, à coup de 20Millions de pertes par jour de grève à la SNCF....



Pertes ? Quelles pertes ? A coups de cartes oranges et autres abonnements au mois ou à l'année, les sociétés de transports publics ont transféré ces pertes sur le dos des usagers depuis longtemps. Qui donnera le montant des pertes de ceux qui ont subis cette grève ? que représentent les billets ponctuels dans le total d'une journée de transports ?

Bien sur, je ne parle pas de ceux qui, à la suite de la grève à rallonge de tel ou tel service public perdent leur emploi.

Qu'une catégorie de salariés ... non, de "travailleurs" puisse trouver légitime de défendre leurs intérêts en privant d'autres travailleurs d'emploi ou même simplement de salaire, ça me dépasse. C'est la loi de la jungle, ils n'en ont rien à foutre que les avantages acquis grâce à leur mouvement aient provoqué la disparition du minimum vital d'autres travailleurs. Les autres peuvent crever, c'est pas grave, du moment qu'on peut se payer la semaine de ski de Noël.

Je préviens tout de suite, ce n'est pas la grêve en général, qui me révolte, c'est celle qui prend ceux qu'ils appellent "camarade" en otage. Il ont d'autres moyens de se faire entendre, mais ils ne veulent pas les utiliser, car là, ce sont eux qui devraient prendre les risques. Ils préfèrent les faire courir aux "camarades travailleurs" du privé.


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

ce que tu dis n'es pas incompatible avec ce que j'ai dit sur les pertes: les greves engendrent un manque à gagner de la part de la SNCF, et ce manque à gagner est budgétisé et prévu d'une année sur l'autre. Ce que la SNCF perd d'un côté, il faut que le récupère de l'autre, soit via la tarification, soit via la dotation de l'Etat et collectivités (régions)


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce que tu dis n'es pas incompatible avec ce que j'ai dit sur les pertes: les greves engendrent un manque à gagner de la part de la SNCF, et ce manque à gagner est budgétisé et prévu d'une année sur l'autre. Ce que la SNCF perd d'un côté, il faut que le récupère de l'autre, soit via la tarification, soit via la dotation de l'Etat et collectivités (régions)



Ça ! Je me doute bien qu'ils ne vont pas assumer eux même les conséquences de leur irresponsabilité (je ne parle pas des grévistes, ce coup ci, hein ! j'espère que tout le monde à compris que je renvoie les "partenaires sociaux" dos à dos, sur la responsabilité du conflit).


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> ... Ils préfèrent les faire courir aux "camarades travailleurs" du privé.


Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Pascal  J'ai connu le patron d'une petite PME y'a quelques années, il avait créé un petit Magazine sans prétention mais bien ciblé, le 1er numéro fut un succès, il avait embauché 2 jeunes de proximité et puis pour le 2ème numéro la grève arriva, pas moyen d'acheminer les magazines vers les points de ventes, donc pas de recettes, par contre les factures des fournisseurs arrivèrent elles. Sans rentrée il déposa le bilan (la grève dura près de 3 semaines) les 2 jeunes rentèrent dans leur quartier... je ne sais pas ce qu'ils y firent...



			
				mado a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que c'est interdit. Problème de sécurité, de responsabilité.


Ben voyons... 

Une grève du zèle nécéssite de travailler encore mieux et pas de boire un coup sur un piquet de grève en rigolant qu'on va tous les avoir...

Tous c'est moi aussi et je ne l'accepte pas...

Le jour ou la garantie de l'emploi n'existera plus dans la fonction publique les choses iront mieux en France !!!

J'ai travaillé durant une certaine période pour Air France en tant qu'intérimaire, y'avait un agent tous les matins il arrivait en disant que ça le faisait chier de bosser. Un jour je lui ai dit "Ben démissione" il m'a répondu "Ah non pas question y'a les voyages..."

Je trouve d'autres exemples...???

Je tempère, j'ai des amis dans la fonction publique qui eux bossent sans compter mais ils sont rarement en grève eux.

@+


----------



## supermoquette (22 Novembre 2005)

tchouuuuuk tchouuuuuck


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2005)

Nan ! surtout pas ! 


(la colère vous égare Mister Jones..)


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

ça se durcit...ça ne sert à rien de s'énerver, surtout qu'il vous reste un train ou qui sait un metro à prendre avant de rentrer chez vous 
bonne route!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je tempère, j'ai des amis dans la fonction publique qui eux bossent sans compter mais ils sont rarement en grève eux.
> 
> @+



Merci de le rappeler ; car j'ai aussi une foule d'exemples concernant des personnes du privé qui au fil des années ont élaboré de savantes stratégies pour largement s'économiser... Mais les exemples ne valent que pour ce qu'ils sont... Merci aussi de ne pas généraliser... J'en ai marre de croiser des pébrons dont le credo est que je suis forcément un branleur  et eux forcément des Stakhanovistes...

PS : Et je fais grève quand je veux, n'étant pas syndiqué...


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Nan ! surtout pas !
> (la colère vous égare Mister Jones..)


Aucunement en colère, de toute façon le train passe pas par chez moi...


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Le jour ou la garantie de l'emploi n'existera plus dans la fonction publique les choses iront mieux en France !!!


 
je vois pas le lien avec le sujet. J'aime beaucoup cette théorie de la France qui tombe, imputable à la fonction publique. très pratique  

les fonctionnaires c'est toujours des enfoirés de branleurs, sauf ceux qu'on connait. L'hypocrisie, quoi.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci de le rappeler ; car j'ai aussi une foule d'exemples concernant des personnes du privé qui au fil des années ont élaboré de savantes stratégies pour largement s'économiser... Mais les exemples ne valent que pour ce qu'ils sont... Merci aussi de ne pas généraliser... J'en ai marre de croiser des pébrons dont le credo est que je suis forcément un branleur  et eux forcément des Stakhanovistes...



Moi je bosse dans le privé, énorme boite... et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'on se fait pas mal...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Je suis entièrement d'accord avec Pascal  J'ai connu le patron d'une petite PME y'a quelques années, il avait créé un petit Magazine sans prétention mais bien ciblé, le 1er numéro fut un succès, il avait embauché 2 jeunes de proximité et puis pour le 2ème numéro la grève arriva, pas moyen d'acheminer les magazines vers les points de ventes, donc pas de recettes, par contre les factures des fournisseurs arrivèrent elles. Sans rentrée il déposa le bilan (la grève dura près de 3 semaines) les 2 jeunes rentèrent dans leur quartier... je ne sais pas ce qu'ils y firent...
> 
> Ben voyons...
> 
> ...



Mais quel gros nase...
        

Incroyable... moi je savais, mais avec ça si les autres s'en aperçoivent pas !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi je bosse dans le privé, énorme boite... et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'on se fait pas mal...



Oh, toi... J'ai vu dans ton horoscope que tu allais nous planter une merde noire dans ce fil...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Novembre 2005)

Ma foi c'est exact..


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, toi... J'ai vu dans ton horoscope que tu allais nous planter une merde noire dans ce fil...


Faut dire que comme fouteur de merde y'a pas mieux ici...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je préviens tout de suite, ce n'est pas la grêve en général, qui me révolte, c'est celle qui prend ceux qu'ils appellent "camarade" en otage. Il ont d'autres moyens de se faire entendre, mais ils ne veulent pas les utiliser, car là, ce sont eux qui devraient prendre les risques. Ils préfèrent les faire courir aux "camarades travailleurs" du privé.



Tout ceci a été expliqué en son temps et demeure -hélas- d'actualité dans ce bouquin:


----------



## quetzalk (22 Novembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Oh, toi... J'ai vu dans ton horoscope que tu allais nous planter une merde noire dans ce fil...



Ouais mais d'un sens il a pas tort : tout le monde est poli, et vas-y que je te respecte tes arguments, mais après vous, non je vous en prie, tout le monde s'exprime et lit calmement ce qui a été écrit avant de répondre...  ça baisse ce forum, ça baisse... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais d'un sens il a pas tort : tout le monde est poli, et vas-y que je te respecte tes arguments, mais après vous, non je vous en prie, tout le monde s'exprime et lit calmement ce qui a été écrit avant de répondre...  ça baisse ce forum, ça baisse... :mouais:



Yep! C'est bien vrai


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Le jour ou la garantie de l'emploi n'existera plus dans la fonction publique les choses iront mieux en France !!!



Remplacez par la phrase qui vous convient, ça marche à tous les coups  

"le jour où on fera payer les riches"
"le jour où on fera travailler les fainéants"
"le jour où les modos auront du bon sens"
"le jour où Popaul dira du mal des infirmières"
"le jour où Sonnyboy dira : tout le monde il est beau, tout le monde il est gentil"
"le jour où la police fera son travail"
"le jour où les parents feront leur travail"
"le jour où les poules auront des dents"

Ça s'appelle le YaQua, c'est une affaire qui marche...au café du commerce  

Tant qu'à S'en remettre à l'utopie, autant se choisir des utopies plus amusantes  

PS Sinon, la grève actuelle à la SNCF ne me semble pas forcément à applaudir des deux mains, mais le nombre de généralités qui fleurissent à sa suite, c'est le printemps avant l'heure !


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Remplacez par la phrase qui vous convient, ça marche à tous les coups
> 
> "le jour où on fera payer les riches"
> "le jour où on fera travailler les fainéants"
> ...


T'as oublié le jour où les poules auront des dents...


----------



## imimi (22 Novembre 2005)

Une épopée ce trajet...

Tout commence par une vague humaine.
Garez vous, les Normands rentrent chez eux !
Des gens courent. D'autres se font piéténer.
Une petite vieille trébuche sur son caddie.
Et tous ronchonnent en coeur "FAIT CHIER LA SNCF !".
Non, sans blague, c'était impressionnant.

Suis tout d'abord montée tranquillou dans une cabine.
Une place vide !!! Ouais ! Ouais ! Ouais ! C'est pour Mimi ! 
Merde la place est réservée... 
Bon allez, jour de grève, personne ne va venir réclamer sa place, hein ?
Pffff ! Ben si bien sûr. 
Une vioque. Nan pas une vioque, LA vioque par excellence. Vous la connaissez ?
Mal embouchée de surcroît...
Elle m'a virée de SA place. En même temps j'ai pas tenter de discuter plus que ça, j'la voyais mal aller s'assoire à l'inter-voiture ou rester debout pendant 2 heures.
Pi, c'est le jeu, quand tu prends une place réservée tu peux t'en faire déloger, mais elle aurait pu y mettre les formes la viiiiooooque !!!
Con de jeu quand même...

Sur ce j'suis allée m'installée toujours tranquillou - nan c'est pas vrai j'étais un peu moins tranquille là - à l'inter-voiture.
Là, pendant 2 minutes, j'ai savouré solitude et silence.
Les 2 minutes passées, nous étions d'un coup 10 dans ce même espace inter-voiture.
Puis les 10 deviennent 12.
Ouh la, 'tention les gars on s'marche dessus là !!! 
M'suis trompée, j'suis dans le trom à l'heure de pointe et pas dans le train ???
Nan. M'suis pas trompée...
Mais j'aurais mieux fait. J'suis tombée sur une concentration de fachos anti-tout mais surtout SNCF.
Merde y'en a un qui me cause ! 
Il m'a prise pour l'un d'eux ? Ah p't'être bien à cause des docs... 
C'est fachos les docs ???
Enfin, je change donc d'inter-voiture...

C'est chouette ici, on respire, on est que 9 !!!
Enfin "on respire" c'est vite dit.
Plus de place nulle part rime apparemment avec fumeurs obligés de fumer partout...
Plus que 20 minutes de trajet. Ouf, mes yeux commençaient à piquer.

Le train freine. La gare approche. J'ouvre la porte. Je respire.
Oh môman m'attend. Un regard connu. Un contact chaleureux. Du réconfort.


Tout ça pour dire :
Merci à toi SNCF pour m'avoir permis de rencontrer des gens soudés face à un même adversaire TOI !!!


----------



## Luc G (22 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> T'as oublié le jour où les poules auront des dents...



ben, non, je ne l'ai pas oublié justement !


----------



## Foguenne (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Remplacez par la phrase qui vous convient, ça marche à tous les coups
> 
> "le jour où on fera payer les riches"
> "le jour où on fera travailler les fainéants"
> ...




      

J'aime bien ce thread.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> les fonctionnaires c'est toujours des enfoirés de branleurs, sauf ceux qu'on connait. L'hypocrisie, quoi.



tiens, c'est vrai ça.... 

*un instant, je vous prie, petit intermede interessant....:

vous saviez que l'agent sncf moyen faisait greve moins d'un jour par an en moyenne....?
et du coup, 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans....
(chiffre de l'etat....)

merci, vous pouvez continuez a nous taper dessus....

*


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Grève oui mais du zèle, tous les trains gratuits, pas de contrôles, tout le monde sera derrière eux et les négociations aboutiront très vite.



pinaise.....
tu comprends pas un truc....dans ton cheminement...
c'est que si les trains roulent, c'est que je travaille....et donc que je ne fais pas greve....
dans le cas d'une greve uniquement des controleurs, c'est possible....mais la direction s'empresserai de faire des controle d'acces au quai....et sinon, c'est tout de meme interdit par la loi...mais de toute facon, ça tiens pas la route...
de plus, c'est pas le voyageur qui rapporte le plus a notre boite ....
alors...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

dites, vous savez quand meme que ça fait un mois qu'on est en negociation avec la direction...
et qu'il a fallut attendre aujourd'hui pour obtenir quelque chose....
non, je dis ça, mais c'est juste comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

sondage du jour paru dans "Le Monde"

Le mouvement de grève à la SNCF vous paraît-il traduire plutôt?


 un mécontentement dû à la situation sociale des cheminots et à l'avenir du statut de la SNCF.
*  24.2 %*
ou une démarche politique avant des échéances importantes pour la CGT.
* 66.9 %*
Ni l'un, ni l'autre .
*5.6 %*
Sans opinion .
* 3.2 %*

Nombre de votants : *11.888*


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

mer**, grille dans mon action pour un 4 a la suite......


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sondage du jour paru dans "Le Monde"
> 
> Le mouvement de grève à la SNCF vous paraît-il traduire plutôt?
> 
> ...




bah, on savait bien que l'on avait pas le soutiens de la population....de toute facon.... 
mais de dedans, je peux te dire que ce n'est pas du pipot....
moins 12000 emploi, c'est pas rien...


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> sondage du jour paru dans "Le Monde"
> 
> Le mouvement de grève à la SNCF vous paraît-il traduire plutôt?
> 
> ...



Ceci dit si on fait un sondage sur l'astrologie... les résultats seront tout aussi nets, ce n'est pas pour ça que je croirai à l'astrologie


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> dites, vous savez quand meme que ça fait un mois qu'on est en negociation avec la direction...
> et qu'il a fallut attendre aujourd'hui pour obtenir quelque chose....
> non, je dis ça, mais c'est juste comme ça...



Peut être, mais si vous exprimez vos revendications avec autant de clarté que ça :



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise.....
> tu comprends pas un truc....dans ton cheminement...
> c'est que si les trains roulent, c'est que je travaille....et donc que je ne fais pas greve....
> dans le cas d'une greve uniquement des controleurs, c'est possible....mais la direction s'empresserai de faire des controle d'acces au quai....et sinon, c'est tout de meme interdit par la loi...mais de toute facon, ça tiens pas la route...
> ...



Faut pas s'étonner que les gens mettent du temps à percuter...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

*Je propose un ban systématique*
du camarade Stook à chaque grève SNCF.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> tiens, c'est vrai ça....
> 
> *un instant, je vous prie, petit intermede interessant....:
> 
> ...



Le problème, c'est qu'a la SNCF, les agents SNCF moyens, y sont pas plus d'une douzaine pour toute la France ! 

Ceci dit, si les choses se passaient comme elle le devraient, ce serait moins d'une heure par an, qu'ils devraient avoir. :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> moins 12000 emploi, c'est pas rien...



Ouaah ! Ça veut dire que pour un qui bosse, ils ne seront plus que quatre à le surveiller ! Camarades, proclamons la patrie en danger !


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _vous saviez que l'agent sncf moyen faisait greve moins d'un jour par an en moyenne....?_
> et du coup, 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans....
> (chiffre de l'etat....)




Ça, c'est vrai, et pourtant, l'usager, lui, devient 10 fois plus mécontent et exigeant qu'avant. Tout lui est dû.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Et puis c'est bien beau les discours des syndicats, mais les usagers on s'en fou royalement?? Les magasins dans le centre ville qui ont des pertes du chiffre d'affaire et qui par-là même mette en péril les employés, il ne compte pas??




ben chez moi c'est justement la longueur des travaux tramway qui font couler les magasins en centre ville ...... 
pas une route en etat, pas un trottoir où on puisse marcher tranquiellement.....
sans compter que maintenant il faut des chaussure de securité pour marcher sur des pavées denivelées .....
adieu escarpins et belles jupettes


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est vrai, et pourtant, l'usager, lui, devient 10 fois plus mécontent et exigeant qu'avant. Tout lui est dû.



C'est vrai, ça, qu'est-ce qu'il a à la ramener, çui là, il perd son salaire ou son boulot dans un conflit où il n'est pas concerné ? Et alors, qu'est-ce qu'il en a à foutre ? Dans le contexte actuel, c'est pas grave ! :mouais:


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

6 jours ! Seulement le sixième jour de grève sur les 330 qui viennent de s'écouler, et vous trouver le moyen de râler parce que votre petit confort quotidien et vos habitudes journalières ennuyeuses sont perturbées...

Minable !


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, ça, qu'est-ce qu'il a à la ramener, çui là, il perd son salaire ou son boulot dans un conflit où il n'est pas concerné ?




Ça, ça reste à prouver...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ça, ça reste à prouver...



Le premier employeur de france, ce sont les petites boites ... ou quand tu viens pas, on te paye pas, quant au fret, quand il s'arrête, ça met ces mêmes petites boites dans des difficultés sans nom, pertes de CA, de clients, qui vont voir ailleurs -> des dépots de bilan. Les grèves dans les transports et le courrier causent plus de préjudice aux PME et à leur personnel, qui n'y sont pour rien, qu'a a Poste, la SNCF ou à la RATP ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> _vous saviez que l'agent sncf moyen faisait greve moins d'un jour par an en moyenne....?_
> et du coup, 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans....
> (chiffre de l'etat....)




*L'agent SNCF moyen certes*
mais quid de l'agent cégétiste ou de Sud Rail ?

Bande de br.....


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le premier employeur de france, ce sont les petites boites ... ou quand tu viens pas, on te paye pas, quant au fret, quand il s'arrête, ça met ces mêmes petites boites dans des difficultés sans nom, pertes de CA, de clients, qui vont voir ailleurs -> des dépots de bilan. Les grèves dans les transports et le courrier causent plus de préjudice aux PME et à leur personnel, qui n'y sont pour rien, qu'a a Poste, la SNCF ou à la RATP ...



mouais, mais si tu veux que le service actuel fonctionne encore longtemps, faut compatir...
sinon, y a toujours UPS....
et sur ceux, je me permet de vous rappeller que :




			
				 Finn a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> Ca faisait longtemps un p'tit sujet. *Si je l'ouvre, c'est pour vous faire part d'une chose qui m'a choqué. Le but n'est pas de jeter de discrédit et rentrer dans les lieux communs habituels "sncf c'est des cons", ce ne sera pas le propos et je ne souhaite pas aller dans ce sens.* je vous décrit une "anecdote", un cas isolé. je me garde le plus possible de faire des extrapolations.
> 
> Après ce préambule,...



merci...


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

brouettes ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'agent SNCF moyen certes*
> mais quid de l'agent cégétiste ou de Sud Rail ?
> 
> Bande de br.....




pinaise, j'ai ecris "agent moyen"
j'aurai du ecrire, en moyenne, par agent....
voila....
erreur de syntaxe !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, j'ai ecris "agent moyen"
> j'aurai du ecrire, en moyenne, par agent....
> voila....
> erreur de syntaxe !




*Bande de br...*
quand même


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> ben chez moi c'est justement la longueur des travaux tramway qui font couler les magasins en centre ville ......


Tiens tu habite a Nice (a Clermont-Ferrand ca marche aussi)?


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Non, rien.......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Non, rien.......





*Qu'y puis-je si les stéréotypes*
sont le fruit de l'accumulation de faits constatés par le plus grand nombre d'usagés désespérés par les retards permanents et les grèves à répétition


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *L'agent SNCF moyen certes*
> mais quid de l'agent cégétiste ou de Sud Rail ?
> 
> Bande de br.....




*Parfois*
tu es drôle, Purfils.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'y puis-je si les stéréotypes*
> sont le fruit de l'accumulation de faits constatés par le plus grand nombre



*Qu'y puis-je si les stéréotypes*
sont le fruit de l'accumulation de fait présenté par le plus grand nombres de chaines televisées...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'y puis-je si les stéréotypes*
> sont le fruit de l'accumulation de faits constatés par le plus grand nombre



C'est un syllogisme qui a permis de justifier tout un tas de conneries.
Tu PEUX faire mieux.

Tiens j'en mets un pour voir : 
- l'immense majorité des gens utilisent Windows
- le marché des ordinateurs et des OS est ouvert à la concurrence
- donc Windows est le meilleur OS, "c'est évident".
(non juste un exemple comme ça)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> mouais, mais si tu veux que le service actuel fonctionne encore longtemps, faut compatir...



Viens passer une journée sur le quai de la gare de Meaux (entre autres), devant le bureau du chef de gare, et à la fin de cette journée, tu m'expliquera ce que les quatre ou cinq types qui auront en tout et pour tout pour la journée portés trois sacoches à trois chefs de trains de passage, ont fait pour le "maintien du service" ? A la SNCF, que représente le personnel roulant ? 10%, 15% de l'effectif total ?



			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> sinon, y a toujours UPS....



Une fois que tes colis sont bloqués dans les trains immobilisés, ça te fait une belle jambe.

Moi, quand on me paie pour un service que finalement, je ne peux pas rendre, je dois rembourser, voir, dédommager, si ça a entrainé un préjudice. Quel dommage que le service public soit exonéré de ces obligations.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est un syllogisme qui a permis de justifier tout un tas de conneries.
> Tu PEUX faire mieux.
> 
> Tiens j'en mets un pour voir :
> ...




*De toute façon j'ai toujours pensé*
que les mecs qui achètent un Mac sont des petites frappes, complexés de surcroît parce qu'ils sont pas foutus de se sortir une nana...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *vous saviez que l'agent sncf moyen faisait greve moins d'un jour par an en moyenne....?
> et du coup, 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans....
> (chiffre de l'etat....)
> merci, vous pouvez continuez a nous taper dessus....
> *


*Doit-on sous-entendre que l'agent sncf moyen actuel travaillant 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans a moins besoin de se mettre en grève ?...*

Pas taper...:love:


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

Quelqu'un a des éléments statistiques pour être sûr que plein de boîtes ont fait failite à cause des grèves de la SNCF ou c'est juste une rumeur (parmi d'autres  ).


PS. J'ai bien dit "plein de boîtes". Je veux bien croire que certaines boîtes peuvent être coulées, soit parce qu'en phase de démarrage, elles sont sur la corde raide ; soit parce qu'elles étaient déjà "limite" et c'est bien évidemment regrettable. Mais est-ce que c'est vraiment une des causes essentielles de faillites ?  

On peut juger cette grève idiote (personnellement je ne comprends pas tout et je suis assez dubitatif sur les motifs mais je ne travaille pas à la SNCF) mais est-ce bien raisonnable de l'accuser de tous les malheurs du monde ? Faudra que la SNCF change de logo : 







   

Remarquez, ça change, d'habitude, c'est les charges sociales qu'on accuse de couler la France (ce qui n'empêche pas de se plaindre qu'on réduit les remboursements de la sécu. "Que la poche d'où sort le pognon ignore la poche où rentre le pognon, c'est ma devise"


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Moi, quand on me paie pour un service que finalement, je ne peux pas rendre, je dois rembourser, voir, dédommager, si ça a entrainé un préjudice. Quel dommage que le service public soit exonéré de ces obligations.




*Arrête Pascal*
on va finir par croire  que tu es de droite


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Qu'y puis-je si les stéréotypes*
> sont le fruit de l'accumulation de faits constatés par le plus grand nombre d'usagés désespérés par les retards permanents et les grèves à répétition



Sans compter ceux qui critiquent mais ne prennent pas le train de toutes façons.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Doit-on sous-entendre que l'agent sncf moyen actuel travaillant 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans a moins besoin de se mettre en grève ?...
> 
> Pas taper...:love:



il t'a fallut tous tes neurones....?
non, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, des fois un suffit.... 





pour info, l'agent d'il y a dix ans, il travaillait tout pareil que maintenant, et touchait le meme selaire a O,21% pres.....que maintenant......


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> C'est un syllogisme qui a permis de justifier tout un tas de conneries.
> Tu PEUX faire mieux.
> 
> Tiens j'en mets un pour voir :
> ...



"-Donc Microsoft est le plus grand escroc que la terre n'ait jamais porté"
"-Donc Bill Gates est un génie du commerce qui vend des vessies en prétendant que ce sont des lanternes"

Ça marche mieux comme ça, je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *Parfois*
> tu es drôle, Purfils.



non content d'être drôle il est exact  

politiquement correct quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Viens passer une journée sur le quai de la gare de Meaux (entre autres), devant le bureau du chef de gare, et à la fin de cette journée, tu m'expliquera ce que les quatre ou cinq types qui auront en tout et pour tout pour la journée portés trois sacoches à trois chefs de trains de passage, ont fait pour le "maintien du service" ? A la SNCF, que représente le personnel roulant ? 10%, 15% de l'effectif total ?




Et toi, au lieu de passer une journée entière à les observer (c'est ce que tu as du faire pour être aussi précis dans tes propos), tu n'as rien d'autre de plus enrichissant à faire ?


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

en passant, pascal, tu parle de boites qui coulent, de compétitivité des entreprises...je suis pas certain que les grevistes qui défendent l'existence d'un réseau large et le maintien de ligne "déficitaires" soient l'ennemi des boites et des voyageurs qui utilisent ces lignes (ok, ce n'est proablement pas le motif de la greve d'hier)...Enfin, c'est le long terme qui le dira. Seulement, les processus sont longs et on en voit les conséquences tardivement, mais les premières étapes sont enclenchées à Bruxelles...(liberalisation de trafic voyageur international en discussion)

le réseau ferré a été pensé sur la solidarité nationale comme d'autres services publics : financement par impôts et établissement public. Remettre en cause cela, c'est très directement remettre en cause l'aménagement du territoire...certaines régions risquent de s'en mordre les doigts...


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Viens passer une journée sur le quai de la gare de Meaux (entre autres), devant le bureau du chef de gare, et à la fin de cette journée, tu m'expliquera ce que les quatre ou cinq types qui auront en tout et pour tout pour la journée portés trois sacoches à trois chefs de trains de passage, ont fait pour le "maintien du service" ? A la SNCF, que représente le personnel roulant ? 10%, 15% de l'effectif total ?


 
j'espère au moins que tu es allé leur dire: "Bonjour messieurs, j'ai l'impression que vous êtes de rebus de l'humanité et je compte bien faire en sorte qu'on en finisse - yen a marre de vos conneries" plutôt que venir te plaindre sur des forums virtuels .... 

sinon, ta vie doit être enfer :afraid:

probablement tu as un fonctionnaire dans ta famille, mais lui, il est différent..il bosse bien...

(peut-être t'a t-il tout simplement expliqué son boulot et ses problèmes..)


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On peut juger cette grève idiote (personnellement je ne comprends pas tout et je suis assez dubitatif sur les motifs mais je ne travaille pas à la SNCF) mais est-ce bien raisonnable de l'accuser de tous les malheurs du monde ? Faudra que la SNCF change de logo


Bah de tout façon hien, quand on est impuissant face à une situation (ici je parle de la situation économique, sociale, etc de notre cher pays) qui part en c*** et que l'on ne comprend pas bien pourquoi ça se passe comme ça, il est toujours de bon ton de trouver un bouc-émissaire. C'est rassurant.
C'est un peu comme la publicité que l'on accuse de tous les maux, alors qu'elle n'est que le reflet du monstre qui l'a engendré.
Je ne m'engagerai pas dans le débat, ne sachant absolument pas pourquoi les agents font grève (d'ailleurs n'ont-ils pas votés la reprise du travail ce matin... bah à 6h30, France Inter c'est vrai que j'ai un peu du mal à imprimer... bref... )

Cela dit, tout ce débat à deux balles me rappelle celui que j'avais entendu au moment des grèves de novembre 1995 et qui avaient paralysé la région parisienne (heu peut-être un plus grand territoire ?? mais je parle de ce que j'ai vécu  ).
A l'époque, la banlieusarde que je suis étais à la fac à Dauphine (16e arr-Paris) avec des étudiants friqués au possible qui venaient pour certains en Ferrari . Moi qui m'étais dit : "Merci la grève, pas cours !!!" Erg et mon saint pater de me dire "que neni ma fillotte". Hein ?? "Je vais t'accompagner en voiture de banlieue sud jusqu' dans le 16e" Il s'est coltiné comme ça trois semaines : 3h d'embouteillages le matin pour m'amener, le même temps pour venir me chercher le soir. Il n'a JAMAIS gueulé contre les gréviste (ah m*** mais que j'suis c***, il est fonctionnaire, c'est pour ça :mouais: )
Bref, ce qui était drôle c'était d'entendre les gros bourg' du 16e dirent aux trois pélerins de banlieue qui défendaient les gévistes (alors que les banlieusards galéraient comme des crétins pour arriver à la fac...): "Mais c'est inadmissible... tout ces gens qui font grève et qui empêchent nos parents d'aller travailler !!!" (et de gagner du blé à n'en plus savoir que faire...)
Pitoyable.

Je tenais quand même à dire à Stook que je l'admire pour le calme dont il fait preuve dans ses posts, face aux propos agressifs de certains.  C'est tout à ton honneur.
Pour conclure, une constatation: Stook a bien plus plus de neurones que nous tous réunis.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Pour conclure, une constatation: Stook a bien plus plus de neurones que nous tous réunis.




Tu n'as pas dû me compter dans le lot pour écrire une telle aberration...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter ceux qui critiquent mais ne prennent pas le train de toutes façons.



arrfff ©    

mon cher Luc, ceux qui "critiquent mais ne prennent pas le train de toutes façons" payent eux aussi des impôts, lesquels servent à combler également la partie "sociale" du déficit de notre chère  SNCF...  

il n'en reste pas moins qe de telles situations existent car il n'y a pas de sanctions envers ces abus. les salariés du service public -car ils sont certains de leur impunité- ne font que reproduire dans leur environnement le pire comportement des ces "capitalistes" abhorrés  

c'est en quelque sorte le "libéralisme" appliqué aux avantages sociaux exhorbitants des agents des services qu'il est convenu d'appeler "publics"


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Pour conclure, une constatation: Stook a bien plus plus de neurones que nous tous réunis.


 
Si c'est le cas, ca va pas durer d'apres la quantité de rosé que je l'ai vu ingurgiter.
Encore quelques années comme ça et il bon pour postuler au concours d'entrée de la police nationale.  

_"La police c'est un refuge pour les alcooliques qu'on a pas voulu a la SNCF et aux PTT."_
Coluche


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> _"La police c'est un refuge pour les alcooliques qu'on a pas voulu a la SNCF et aux PTT."_
> Coluche




* Sûr *
ça va plaire à Quetzalk...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> * Sûr *
> ça va plaire à Quetzalk...


Quetzalk (et Stook) ils connaissent la signification des smileys...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

*Ouais, enfin cette grève*
dans l'hypothèse où des chemlnots ont vu leur voiture brûler pendant la guerre des banlieues ; cette grève donc, ça va pas les aider à s'en repayer une...


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ouais, enfin cette grève*
> dans l'hypothèse où des chemlnots ont vu leur voiture brûler pendant la guerre des banlieues ; cette grève donc, ça va pas les aider à s'en repayer une...




Ils prendront le train...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ils prendront le train...




*Après l'arroseur arrosé*
le cheminot cheminé


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Sans compter ceux qui critiquent mais ne prennent pas le train de toutes façons.



ça c'est clair que ce sont ceux qu'on entend le plus vomir sur "ces branlots du publics" :love:  

Bon sinon la SNCF (corrigez-moi si je dis une ânerie) n'est pas née telle quelle : elle résulte de la fusion-nationalisation de sociétés privées autonomes multiples et inégales (mais "ouvertes à la libre concurrence") et le changement d'échelle (nationale) ainsi que de statut (public) a permis que ça devienne ce que c'est : un système qui permet de transporter beaucoup de gens, généralement à l'heure, généralement dans des conditions de confort et de sécurité acceptables. Et jusqu'à il y a quelques temps un outil incomparable d'aménagement du territoire. Alors que c'était auparavant un beau bordel... 

Pour avoir pris le train en Allemagne je peux témoigner qu'il n'y a pas trop de complexes à avoir (retards, information en gare erronée...). Les voisins Anglais libres-concurrents n'ont pas l'air super contents de leur système non plus... Et dans les deux cas on ne parle jamais de leurs grèves, c'est sûr, mais à quel prix ?


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> corrigez-moi si je dis une ânerie


 
j'espère que tu aimes le cuir


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'espère que tu aimes le cuir



petite préférence pour le vinyle mais bon...   :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça c'est clair que ce sont ceux qu'on entend le plus vomir sur "ces branlots du publics" :love:



ah bon  quand je vois des personnes interrogées, elles se trouvent dans des gares ou des arrêts de bus... 



> Bon sinon la SNCF (corrigez-moi si je dis une ânerie) n'est pas née telle quelle : elle résulte de la fusion-nationalisation de sociétés privées autonomes multiples et inégales (mais "ouvertes à la libre concurrence") et le changement d'échelle (nationale) ainsi que de statut (public) a permis que ça devienne ce que c'est : un système qui permet de transporter beaucoup de gens, généralement à l'heure, généralement dans des conditions de confort et de sécurité acceptables. Et jusqu'à il y a quelques temps un outil incomparable d'aménagement du territoire. Alors que c'était auparavant un beau bordel...



ce ne sont pas des âneries  mais...

 - pour ce qui est de la Grande Bretagne, les trains ont été privatisés alors que des décennies de sous investissements concernant les voies et le matériel roulant étaient la règle. on peut regretter que les sociétés adjudicataires aient limité le coût de leurs réponses aux appels d'offres, espérant faire subventionner leur déficits par la suite... dans ce cas précis, j'aurais tendance à répartir équitablement les torts...  



> Pour avoir pris le train en Allemagne je peux témoigner qu'il n'y a pas trop de complexes à avoir (retards, information en gare erronée...). Les voisins Anglais libres-concurrents n'ont pas l'air super contents de leur système non plus... Et dans les deux cas on ne parle jamais de leurs grèves, c'est sûr, mais à quel prix ?



pour avoir pratiqué le Paris/Munich à diverses reprises, il est exact que les retards proviennent du parcours "allemand". :rateau:

je crois sincèrement que nous avons les meilleurs trains du monde. mais cela ne saurait justifier le comportement des agents de l'entreprise dont les conditions d'emploi sont sans commune mesure avec celles prévalant dans les sociétés privées


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas dû me compter dans le lot pour écrire une telle aberration...


Tu devrais ponctuer tes interventions de smileys, ça aide un peu à savoir de quelle manière il faut interpréter les choses...
Humour, humour quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Je tenais quand même à dire à Stook que je l'admire pour le calme dont il fait preuve dans ses posts, face aux propos agressifs de certains.  C'est tout à ton honneur.
> Pour conclure, une constatation: Stook a bien plus plus de neurones que nous tous réunis.




mais tu en doutais...?
atends, je les compte...1, 2, 3, 4....a oui, tu as raison...




			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quetzalk (et Stook) ils connaissent la signification des smileys...



voir plus haut...


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais ponctuer tes interventions de smileys, ça aide un peu à savoir de quelle manière il faut interpréter les choses...
> Humour, humour quand tu nous tiens...




C'est volontaire. Je te laisse juger...


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> je crois sincèrement que nous avons les meilleurs trains du monde. mais cela ne saurait justifier le comportement des agents de l'entreprise dont les conditions d'emploi sont sans commune mesure avec celles prévalant dans les sociétés privées



ça, c'est loin d'etre faux...cependant, et pour que vous soyez justement informé, 
voila les nouvelles du front...:

revendications:

-forcement, je ne vais pas vous dire que les salaires ne sont pas une motivation, mais pas la seule et surement la premiere dans cette greve...
ceci dit, il n'ont pas etait revalorisé depuis 95...
-la reforme et la mise en question de la loi de 75 (il me semble) sur le travail de nuit, ça surtarification et sa penibilité est un sujet important, car si l'etat abroge cette loi et noius fait travailler de nuit comme de jour, avec les meme salaire et durée de travail, quel interet de travailler de nuit, sinon de travailler en depis de tout....
et ce n'est pas valable que pour nous, mais pour tous les travailleurs de 00h30 a 4h30....
-la creation pour les conducteurs, de roulement specifique au materiel.....
a savoir par exemple, la nouveauté EPOC...qui est ou deviendrait une filialle de la SNCF regroupant tous les trains de marchandise rendatable....car meme dans le FRET, il y a du service public...
le probleme de faire ceci, est qu'il est facile de ce debarrasser d'une filiale comme ce fut le cas de la sernam....et a partir de là, pourquoi ne pas faire pareil avec l'IDF, le TGV ou la GL ou TER...
ce qui reviendrait a privatiser toutes la SNCF tout en gardant un groupe SNCF....evidemment devisitaire a jamais....
-la suppression de 12000 emploi en 3 ans...
-la suppression de 3 gros depot que sont entre autre Brive et limoge....ou comment tuer une region....

enfin, j'en passe et des meilleures...
merci
je me casse, j'ai AG....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, au lieu de passer une journée entière à les observer (c'est ce que tu as du faire pour être aussi précis dans tes propos), tu n'as rien d'autre de plus enrichissant à faire ?



Non, j'ai fait ce que j'étais venu faire, réinstaller le système de deux PC qui n'en pouvaient plus. En plus, on m'a payé pour ça. 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'espère au moins que tu es allé leur dire: "Bonjour messieurs, j'ai l'impression que vous êtes de rebus de l'humanité et je compte bien faire en sorte qu'on en finisse - yen a marre de vos conneries" plutôt que venir te plaindre sur des forums virtuels ....
> 
> sinon, ta vie doit être enfer :afraid:
> 
> ...



Si t'avais bien lu mon post, tu saurais que je ne parlais pas "des fonctionnaires", mais "de certains agents de la SNCF et de la Poste" (en fait, ces derniers, je n'en ai pas parlé, mais j'y ai pensé très fort).



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> en passant, pascal, tu parle de boites qui coulent, de compétitivité des entreprises...je suis pas certain que les grevistes qui défendent l'existence d'un réseau large et le maintien de ligne "déficitaires" soient l'ennemi des boites et des voyageurs qui utilisent ces lignes (ok, ce n'est proablement pas le motif de la greve d'hier)...Enfin, c'est le long terme qui le dira. Seulement, les processus sont longs et on en voit les conséquences tardivement, mais les premières étapes sont enclenchées à Bruxelles...(liberalisation de trafic voyageur international en discussion)
> 
> le réseau ferré a été pensé sur la solidarité nationale comme d'autres services publics : financement par impôts et établissement public. Remettre en cause cela, c'est très directement remettre en cause l'aménagement du territoire...certaines régions risquent de s'en mordre les doigts...



Je n'ai émis aucun commentaire sur les motifs, à l'exception de la grève courante à la SNCF, qui à plus à voir avec les prochaines élections syndicales qu'avec le maintient du service public. Je conteste les méthodes. une prise d'otages, sous quelque forme et pour quelque motif que ce soit, reste une prise d'otages. Si les otages sont "partie prenante" dans le conflit, on peut à la rigueur l'admettre, mais prendre le public en otage est inadmissible. C'est un peu comme si la justice condamnait une personne prise au hasard à la réclusion à perpette, au motif qu'il y a pas eu moyen de chopper le vrai coupable, et qu'il faut bien que quelqu'un paie.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si les otages sont "partie prenante" dans le conflit, on peut à la rigueur l'admettre, mais prendre le public en otage est inadmissible.




Otage ? Comme Ingrid Betancourt par exemple, ou tant d'autres qui moisissent depuis des années dans des conditions de vie difficile ?

C'est incroyable comme vous savez employer des termes surdimensionnés et complètement inappropriés pour étaler vos arguments.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Otage ? Comme Ingrid Betancourt par exemple, ou tant d'autres qui moisissent depuis des années dans des conditions de vie difficile ?
> 
> C'est incroyable comme vous savez employer des termes surdimensionnés et complètement inappropriés pour étaler vos arguments.



Oui, je sais, voler un ½uf, c'est moins grave que voler un b½uf hein ? pis les "dommages collatéraux", on s'en balance, hein ! :mouais: 

Toi aussi, tu fait dans le surdimensionné avec ton argument tape à l'½il, je peux en faire autant, genre "Ingrid bétancourt, c'est rien, on peut pas appeler ça un otage, comparé à ce qui s'est passé à Oradour sur Glane".

Non, c'est trop facile, quelle que soit l'échelle des nuisances, un otage reste un otage, les dommages sont différents, mais le principe reste le même, "si vous ne cédez pas ce sera de votre faute ce qui lui (leur) arrive". non, le terme n'est pas surdimensionné, il est adéquat.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Tu me fatigues. J'arrête là...


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Hippocampe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, ne pas se fier aux apparences... disons que c'est pas évident de faire le tri parfois...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fatigues. J'arrête là...



Désolé de troubler ton confort intellectuel.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ne pas se fier aux apparences... disons que c'est pas évident de faire le tri parfois...




C'est simple. Si tu vois Pascal 77, tu passes ton chemin. Si tu me vois, tu peux t'arrêter, je t'offre un verre


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si t'avais bien lu mon post, tu saurais que je ne parlais pas "des fonctionnaires", mais "de certains agents de la SNCF et de la Poste" (en fait, ces derniers, je n'en ai pas parlé, mais j'y ai pensé très fort)


 
j'ai lu ton post mais j'ai du confondre avec les propos de Dos Jones qui lui avait mis tout le monde dans le même paquet (enfin vu les amalgames et les approximations qui ont cours sur ce sujet...) MAIS le fond ne change pas...que sais-tu réellement des conditions des travail, des évolutions des métiers dans gens que tu conspues de manière finalement mesquine et non assumée

pour info, je suis plutôt opposé à cette dernière grève, mais pas du tout pour les motifs de "prises d'otage" , terme très en vogue (merci le marketing de la révolte des petites gens).. .
..mais bordel, qui prend en otage l'autre??? Celui qui refuse de négocier? Dans ce cas, on renvoi dos à dos syndicats ET direction...
Du reste, il me semble qu'a été mis en place un service "garanti" qui a plutôt porté ses fruits..certes, moins de trains, trajets plus longs, pénibles, mais rien à voir avec un blocage général. 

Il me semble qu'il y a des enjeux énormes qui peuvent justifier une action et qui dépassent TRES largement le statut de tel ou tel agents (au passage, je rappelle qu'a quand même été renégocié le statut comptable d'idTGV...oui, vous savez, cette filiale qui propose des tarifs attractifs aux connectés et qui rentre en concurrence avec les TGV classiques...service public pour quel public?...), ce que certains appellent ici des "garanties sociales exhorbitantes"  (dans ce cas, il y a toujours pire, alors autant se caler sur le moins disant...). Il faut faire comprendre les enjeux auprès du public et envisager un autre mode d'action.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de troubler ton confort intellectuel.


 
N'exagère pas non plus. S'il fallait déterminer le plus proche de la pensée unique du moment  ou le plus politiquement correct comme dit Lemmy , pas sûr que tu ne gagnes pas sur ce coup.


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> des termes surdimensionnés



On est dans la civilsation de la communication.  
j'ai parfois eu l'envie de faire un recueil de ces expressions légèrement marseillisées dont l'époque est friande (mais je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit vraiment nouveau)  

À noter que c'est parfaitement assimilé par les syndicats aussi qui n'ont de leçons à recevoir de personne pour en rajouter parfois.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> j'ai parfois eu l'envie de faire un recueil de ces expressions



Tu voulais dire une encyclopédie, en 12 volumes, non ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (23 Novembre 2005)

pendant ce temps deuxième jour de grève à Liberation et personne n'en parle ici    A quand la liberération


----------



## Luc G (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais dire une encyclopédie, en 12 volumes, non ?



Les expressions ne sont pas si nombreuses que ça, c'est plutôt le contexte de leur emploi qui varie à l'infini.


----------



## krystof (23 Novembre 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> pendant ce temps deuxième jour de grève à Liberation et personne qui n'en parle ici    A quand la liberération




C'est bien triste.

Depuis deux jours, je ne peux plus lire les nouvelles. Ils m'ont pris en otage


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> -la creation pour les conducteurs, de roulement specifique au materiel.....
> a savoir par exemple, la nouveauté EPOC...qui est ou deviendrait une filialle de la SNCF regroupant tous les trains de marchandise rendatable....car meme dans le FRET, il y a du service public...
> le probleme de faire ceci, est qu'il est facile de ce debarrasser d'une filiale comme ce fut le cas de la sernam....et a partir de là, pourquoi ne pas faire pareil avec l'IDF, le TGV ou la GL ou TER...
> ce qui reviendrait a privatiser toutes la SNCF tout en gardant un groupe SNCF....evidemment devisitaire a jamais....
> ...


 
voilà quelques points qui nécessitent un débat public et qui sont l'affaire de TOUS...mais bon, ça défoule mieux de retenir que les éléments "d'avantages sociaux exhorbitants" (au fait, n'hésitez pas..   )


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien triste.
> 
> Depuis deux jours, je ne peux plus lire les nouvelles. Ils m'ont pris en otage


 
c'est scandaleux!  

mais là, ne compte pas sur Serge July pour t'aider   

cela dit, ta tronche en grand sur l'hotel de ville, ça le ferait pas mal...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce que certains appellent ici des "garanties sociales exhorbitantes"  (dans ce cas, il y a toujours pire, alors autant se caler sur le moins disant...). Il faut faire comprendre les enjeux auprès du public et envisager un autre mode d'action.



les enjeux sont pourtant très simples et faciles à comprendre: il y a une très large majorité de salariés qui ne sont pas protégés, dont les conditions de salaires directs - à postes comparables- sont inférieures à celles des agents de l'Etat, dont les conditions de salaires différés (il ne faudrait pas les oublier: il s'agit des retraites) se révèlent calamiteuses si on veut bien se donner la peine de faire des comparaisons objectives.

est-ce moral de favoriser encore plus ceux qui le sont déjà 

ce qui ramène à ma remarque précédente: les prétendus "syndicats" ont un comportement digne d'un capitalisme ou d'un libéralisme de la pire espèce.

"mon fric d'abord, celui les autres je m'en fous" (d'autant plus que c'est dans leur poche que je vais me servir) 

quand je pense qu'ils osent employer le mot social  

je dirais plutôt "dévoyer"


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

Aller hop, ma petite pierre à deux balles sur le syndicalisme français.

Ce midi aux infos, j'entendais que les travailleurs allemands devront travailler juqu'à 67 ans !! Bon on s'y achemine doucement nous aussi... mais bon...

Alors une comparaison: les syndicats allemands (au même titre que les syndicats anglais) qui négocient et ensuite font grève (ah ben m*** leurs travailleurs y vont bosser jusqu'à leur mort dis- donc...) versus les syndicats français (certes peut-être trop politisés... mais c'est un autre problème à mon sens) qui hurlent avant de négocier.

Et moi je me dis que HEUREUSEMENT qu'il restent des "privilégiés" (oui vous savez, ceux que l'on nomme les fonctionnaires... que de privilèges d'ailleurs hein... :mouais:... ils roulent sur l'or... :rateau: c'est inadmissible !! ) pour tenter encore, de toutes leurs forces de monter au créneau pour gueuler un bon coup et tenter, tenter, parce que je sais pas si ils vont être assez forts, de contrer la pieuvre qui s'étend de jour en jour et qui démantèle les acquis sociaux de TOUS.
Merci de nous prendre en otage pour essayer de nous sauver, de sauvegarder ce qui faisait, fait de la France un pays quand même pas si mal que ça.

Et gloire aux cheminots qui ont, à d'autres époques, participé à la lutte pour une France libre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

D'ignobles "privilégiés" m'ont "pris en otage" !!!
D'accord ils gagnent moins que moi, certes ils font un boulot dont je ne voudrais pas (là je parle de conduire une rame de RER, question de goût), d'accord ils sont les derniers à lutter pour des trucs qu'au fond de moi, petit cadre en cravatte, je ne trouve pas si mal (mais moi, déjà, je fais dans mon froc quand l'élue CGT me parle, des fois qu'un chef me voit et m'assimile, alors la lutte...), d'accord...
Mais ce matin, j'ai eu cinq minutes de retard, on m'a pris en "otage" je vous dis !!!
Les FARC, à côté des syndicaliste, c'est des enfants de choeur, y a pas.


Une réflexion en passant : si les "privilégiés" de la fonction publique le sont tant que ça, privilégiés, pourquoi ne pas niveller par le haut, plutôt que d'exiger qu'eux aussi croupissent dans le merdier libéral qui nous entoure ?


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Une réflexion en passant : si les "privilégiés" de la fonction publique le sont tant que ça, privilégiés, pourquoi ne pas niveller par le haut, plutôt que d'exiger qu'eux aussi croupissent dans le merdier libéral qui nous entoure ?



Je peux dire une connerie?

- Parce que c'est moins facile a faire que l'inverse peut etre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Une réflexion en passant : si les "privilégiés" de la fonction publique le sont tant que ça, privilégiés, pourquoi ne pas niveller par le haut, plutôt que d'exiger qu'eux aussi croupissent dans le merdier libéral qui nous entoure ?



le "merdier libéral" est celui qui fait tourner la machine, que tu le veuilles ou non. qu'elle tourne mal -ou bien- est un autre débat :mouais: 

quant à niveler par le haut, que voila une bonne idée généreuse et qui donne bonne conscience... à ceci près que ça coûte... toujours cette propension à la rêverie dont nous sommes abreuvés jusqu'à plus soif  

on croirait lire un tract  :rateau: _(je laisse à chacun le choix de l'origine du susdit )_


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Novembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> voilà quelques points qui nécessitent un débat public et qui sont l'affaire de TOUS...mais bon, ça défoule mieux de retenir que les éléments "d'avantages sociaux exhorbitants" (au fait, n'hésitez pas..   )



et comme je disais, je passe sur les 11000 ralentissement de vitesse du a un manque de budget dans l'entretiens des voie, et des 1100Km de ligne prevu de disparaitre dans les 2 ans a venir, mais faut pas trop en demander au confort de l'usager ...
il prefere sans doute ne pas perdre ses 5 mn de bon matin et en perdre 20 demain....


enfin, ce qui est sur, c'est que vous devriez tous (et moi aussi, mais c'est deja fait...)
relire le premier post de ce fil, voire la premier discu punaisé par Rezba en haut du forum Bar MacG
merci...


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et comme je disais, je passe sur les 11000 ralentissement de vitesse du a un manque de budget dans l'entretiens des voie, et des 1100Km de ligne prevu de disparaitre dans les 2 ans a venir, mais faut pas trop en demander au confort de l'usager ...
> il prefere sans doute ne pas perdre ses 5 mn de bon matin et en perdre 20 demain....
> 
> 
> ...


Tu as raison et, lentement mais sûrement, ce fil va se politiser et c'est pas le but...


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais ponctuer tes interventions de smileys, ça aide un peu à savoir de quelle manière il faut interpréter les choses...
> Humour, humour quand tu nous tiens...



Pas de smiley dans ce cas, il était tout à fait sérieux.

Garde tes conseils foireux.

merci.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Novembre 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Aller hop, ma petite pierre à deux balles sur le syndicalisme français.
> 
> Ce midi aux infos, j'entendais que les travailleurs allemands devront travailler juqu'à 67 ans !! Bon on s'y achemine doucement nous aussi... mais bon...
> 
> ...



Comparons les syndicats Français qui ont tout inventé et les autres qui n'ont rien obtenu...

Le seul problème des syndicats Français c'est qu'ils sont mal (ici aussi) représentés.


----------



## loustic (23 Novembre 2005)

Quand on pense qu'en Suisse il y a des montagnes, des vallées, des lacs, des vaches, du chocolat,... et qu'il n y a pas de voies ferrées donc pas de trains ni de grèves... On envie nos amis Suisses...


----------



## quetzalk (23 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> ah bon  quand je vois des personnes interrogées, elles se trouvent dans des gares ou des arrêts de bus...



Je sais pas j'ai pas la télé  !
Mais je connais plein de gens "biens sous tous les rapports", professions libérales (comme moi bientôt), pétés de fric, qui ne prennent jamais quoi que ce soit qui se rapporte à un transport en commun, et qui hurlent très fort dans les repas de gens bien comme il faut que la grève c'est mal, les fonctionnaires sont des branleurs, etc... Ceux-là me font très peur, d'ailleurs ils ont mis leurs gamins dans d'autres écoles que celles de la République "parce que tu comprends, ça craint". Bref, je dévie.



			
				Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> - pour ce qui est de la Grande Bretagne, les trains ont été privatisés alors que des décennies de sous investissements concernant les voies et le matériel roulant étaient la règle. on peut regretter que les sociétés adjudicataires aient limité le coût de leurs réponses aux appels d'offres, espérant faire subventionner leur déficits par la suite... dans ce cas précis, j'aurais tendance à répartir équitablement les torts...



D'accord, mais c'est très sincèrement ce que je crains pour l'avenir de la SNCF... le sous-investissement chronique qui a rendu (délibérément ?) des lignes déficitaires au profit de lignes "rentables" est en train déjà d'influer négativement sur l'aménagement du territoire (ceux qui habitent ailleurs qu'à Paris et à Montpellier, Bordeaux ou Lille ne me diront pas le contraire...). Quand on ferme les lignes non-rentables, c'est un comportement d'entreprise privée. Quand on isole dans des sous-filiales des bouts de trucs pas trop rentables (comme le pointait Stook, le seul peut-être d'entre nous qui sait de quoi il parle), quel objectif poursuit-on au juste ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas j'ai pas la télé  !
> Mais je connais plein de gens "biens sous tous les rapports", professions libérales (comme moi bientôt), pétés de fric, qui ne prennent jamais quoi que ce soit qui se rapporte à un transport en commun, et qui hurlent très fort dans les repas de gens bien comme il faut que la grève c'est mal, les fonctionnaires sont des branleurs, etc... Ceux-là me font très peur, d'ailleurs ils ont mis leurs gamins dans d'autres écoles que celles de la République "parce que tu comprends, ça craint". Bref, je dévie.



Je vais aussi dévier grave!!! 
Et dire que la plupart de ces coprophages sont souvent à 2 ou 3 générations du lumpenproletariat dont leur lignée n'aurait jamais dû sortir!


----------



## yvos (23 Novembre 2005)

non...en fait..rien


----------



## Hippocampe (23 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hippocampe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais quel homme affable.
Merci Oh grand sonnyboy d'éclairer ma lanterne de nioube ET de dinde. 


P*** décidément j'te reviens pas...


			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comparons les syndicats Français qui ont tout inventé et les autres qui n'ont rien obtenu...
> 
> Le seul problème des syndicats Français c'est qu'ils sont mal (ici aussi) représentés.


Est-ce que j'ai dit le contraire ?? Est-ce que j'ai parlé du fait qu'ils étaient bien représentés ou pas, ou qu'ils avaient tout inventé (je te laisse cette idée), ou je ne sais quoi d'autre ??

Oh puis m*** parce qu'en continuant comme ça, la charte va être bientôt invoquée et le fil fermé.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Quand on pense qu'en Suisse il y a des montagnes, des vallées, des lacs, des vaches, du chocolat,... et qu'il n y a pas de voies ferrées donc pas de trains ni de grèves... On envie nos amis Suisses...


Il y a plein de trains, peu de grèves et un truc politique nommé "paix du travail", mais facilement plus facilement applicable sur une toute petite popualation largement campagnarde. Mais ça marche pas mal, un débraillage provient en échec ultime de négoce.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Mais ça marche pas mal, un débraillage provient en échec ultime de négoce.



les cheminots suisses se mettent tout nus quand il ne sont pas contents  

bon moyen de restreindre les grèves à l'été :rateau: 


_on m'apprend à l'instant que Stook a demandé un transfert à la SBB CFF   _​


----------



## supermoquette (23 Novembre 2005)

Pour le concept google t'aidera, pour stook ça m'étonnerait qu'il aime les uniformes et les virages


----------



## golf (23 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Comparons les syndicats Français qui ont tout inventé...


Celle là, tu me la copieras 
C'est à mourir de rire :rateau:



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le seul problème des syndicats Français c'est qu'ils sont mal (ici aussi) représentés.


Rectifions : le seul problème des salariés français c'est qu'ils sont mal représentés 

J'aime bien causer avec mes amis syndicalistes allemands. Quand on évoque les syndicats français, ils sont soit mort de rire soit plongés dans une profonde expectative :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pour le concept google t'aidera, pour stook ça m'étonnerait qu'il aime les uniformes et les virages




'Tain, je savais pas que tu me connaissais aussi bien...


----------



## Jc Milhet (24 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison et, lentement mais sûrement, ce fil va se politiser et c'est pas le but...



non, petit a petit et ce, depuis le 3eme post, ce fil se politise....malgré lui...
ce que je trouve dommage, car son but initial, ne me deplaisait pas, loin de là....
mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> non, petit a petit et ce, depuis le 3eme post, ce fil se politise....malgré lui...
> ce que je trouve dommage, car son but initial, ne me deplaisait pas, loin de là....
> mais bon....



molgow nous manque...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> molgow nous manque...




est t'il en greve ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> on croirait lire un tract  :rateau: _(je laisse à chacun le choix de l'origine du susdit )_



Non, non, ne dit pas ça, sinon ma déléguée CGT va me parler et on va me prendre pour un rouge (ou même un trotskiste, la honte) !!!

Bon, pas de politique y paraît, j'arrête de poster et je retourne rêver à des lendemains qui chantent.

A Lorie de nous faire préférer les lendemains qui se taisent.


----------



## La SAGEsse (25 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> *un instant, je vous prie, petit intermede interessant....:
> 
> vous saviez que l'agent sncf moyen faisait greve moins d'un jour par an en moyenne....?
> et du coup, 10 fois moins qu'il y a dix ans....
> ...


Et y'a combien d'agents à la sncf?


----------



## Jc Milhet (26 Novembre 2005)

La SAGEsse a dit:
			
		

> Et y'a combien d'agents à la sncf?



'tain, bonne question....
pas loin de 300000...
enfin, je sais plus...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> 'tain, bonne question....
> pas loin de 300000...
> enfin, je sais plus...


Tant que ça ?

Comme quoi l'agent ne fait pas le bonheur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

Juste une petite constatation.
Si je me mets en grève dans ma boîte parce que mon boss ne veut pas m'augmenter, je vais me faire virer et remplacer aussi sec.
C'est la joie du privé.
Lire que celui qui a tort, c'est celui qui refuse de négocier, n'est-ce pas ouvrir la porte à tous les abus futurs des fonctionnaires (en général, pas uniquement de la sncf) et d'augmenter encore le décalage entre les avantages certains de ceux-ci par rapport au privé?
Je suis désolé, mais moi, quand je veux être augmenté, je fais ce qu'il faut pour (motivation, efficacité, etc...), je ne fais pas grève.
Et malgré tout le respect et les rigolades passées avec Stook, je dis que faut arrêter de se foutre du monde.
Oui, la sncf est un service public et se doit de garder même les lignes déficitaires car le public en a besoin, mais à cela, il faut une condition: ne pas oublier qu'en tant que service public, on n'a pas le droit d'emmerder le monde...


----------



## loustic (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite constatation.
> Si je me mets en grève dans ma boîte parce que mon boss ne veut pas m'augmenter, je vais me faire virer et remplacer aussi sec.
> C'est la joie du privé.
> Lire que celui qui a tort, c'est celui qui refuse de négocier, n'est-ce pas ouvrir la porte à tous les abus futurs des fonctionnaires (en général, pas uniquement de la sncf) et d'augmenter encore le décalage entre les avantages certains de ceux-ci par rapport au privé?
> ...


Si on cherche, dans les textes officiels, dans les textes de loi etc, une définition quelconque du "service public", on ne trouve rien. Essayez donc pour voir !

L'expression "service public" devrait être remplacée par "AU service du public". On a trop le sentiment qu'aujourd'hui c'est le public, le client, qui est au service des employés de la sncf par exemple.


----------



## Jc Milhet (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Juste une petite constatation.
> Si je me mets en grève dans ma boîte parce que mon boss ne veut pas m'augmenter, je vais me faire virer et remplacer aussi sec.
> C'est la joie du privé.



ça, on est tous conscient que dans le privée, c'est une autre histoire...



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Et malgré tout le respect et les rigolades passées avec Stook, je dis que faut arrêter de se foutre du monde.



ho, ça n'a rien a voir, tu peux dire ce que tu veux sur ce sujet, chaqu'un a le droit de dire ce qu'il veut du moment que c'est bien dit....
apres, quand on lit:


			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> On a trop le sentiment qu'aujourd'hui c'est le public, le client, qui est au service des employés de la sncf par exemple.


je trouve que ça manque un peu d'argument...mais bon....



			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, la sncf est un service public et se doit de garder même les lignes déficitaires car le public en a besoin, mais à cela, il faut une condition: ne pas oublier qu'en tant que service public, on n'a pas le droit d'emmerder le monde...



c'est là, que je suis d'accord avec toi...
mais le probleme est que le service public est terriblement en danger...
alors soit on "emmerde" (et le mot est juste, j'en suis comscient...) les usagers 2/3 jours...
soit on laisse faire et dans quelques mois/années....plus de ligne dans de nombreuses regions...
comme je disais plus haut, c'est plus de 1100 km de ligne qui sont menacé dans les 2 ans a venir...
de plus, on a subit une enorme contre-mediatisation qui a fait beaucoup de mal a ce mouvement...
car comme je le disait, les salaires ont eté une fois de plus mis en avant, alors qu'ils etaient bien loin dans les revendications...
de plus l'etat a communiqué sur les concertations et discutions des jours precedents la greve...
mais il n'y a eu que 2 apres-midi de negociation qui ont toutes deux commencé par:
de toute facon, nous n'obtiendrez rien...."

mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Je suis désolé, mais moi, quand je veux être augmenté, je fais ce qu'il faut pour (motivation, efficacité, etc...), je ne fais pas grève.(...)



Tu bosses où ?????

Moi, si je veux être augmenté, j'attend mon tour où je fait de la lèche à mon boss (donc j'attend mon tour).


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tu bosses où ?????
> 
> Moi, si je veux être augmenté, j'attend mon tour où je fait de la lèche à mon boss (donc j'attend mon tour).



Je te rassure, ça ne marche pas non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> alors soit on "emmerde" (et le mot est juste, j'en suis comscient...) les usagers 2/3 jours...
> soit on laisse faire et dans quelques mois/années....plus de ligne dans de nombreuses regions...



Mon bon stook, juste deux choses :

1) Les motivations des grévistes et celles des "organisateurs" de la grève me paraissent quelque peu divergentes ; les uns (les grévistes) veulent, grosso modo (nan, chaton, j'ai pas dis que t'étais gros !  ) ce que tu nous a expliqué, les autres (devinez qui) ont pour principale préoccupation les élections syndicales de l'an prochain.

2) plutôt que "d'emmerder" les usagers deux ou trois jours, ce dont votre direction n'a rien à cirer, vu que la majorité d'entre eux à payé son billet d'avance et ne sera pas remboursé, vous devriez peut-être chercher à "emmerder" ce bon monsieur Gallois, ça serait diablement plus efficace, beaucoup moins préjudiciable au public (et pas qu'aux usagers), et en plus, ne vous aliénerait pas l'opinion publique. Les moyens existent, ils ne sont jamais utilisés.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Novembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Moi, si je veux être augmenté, j'attend mon tour où je fait de la lèche à mon boss (donc j'attend mon tour).


D'un autre coté moi je suis mon propre boss mais je suis pas assez souple...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2005)

a propos de train.....est que a *gemenos* , 20 km de marseille
est que il y a une gare ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mon bon stook, juste deux choses :
> 
> 1) Les motivations des grévistes et celles des "organisateurs" de la grève me paraissent quelque peu divergentes ; les uns (les grévistes) veulent, grosso modo (nan, chaton, j'ai pas dis que t'étais gros !  ) ce que tu nous a expliqué, les autres (devinez qui) ont pour principale préoccupation les élections syndicales de l'an prochain.



peut etre, mais ce n'est pas la CGT qui a lançait cette greve, elle fut relayé par les 4 plus gros syndicat, pour un fois tous d'accord....et l'idée vient avant tout de Sud....
donc les elections de la CGT....je ne pense pas que ce soit une raison juste...
de plus les grandes echeances de la direction tombe presque toutes au 10/12....
donc....
mais bon, apres, si on ecoute les medias.....



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> 2) plutôt que "d'emmerder" les usagers deux ou trois jours, ce dont votre direction n'a rien à cirer, vu que la majorité d'entre eux à payé son billet d'avance et ne sera pas remboursé, vous devriez peut-être chercher à "emmerder" ce bon monsieur Gallois, ça serait diablement plus efficace, beaucoup moins préjudiciable au public (et pas qu'aux usagers), et en plus, ne vous aliénerait pas l'opinion publique. Les moyens existent, ils ne sont jamais utilisés.



je veux bien, mais si c'est pour me citer le cas des Autoroutes, c'est pas la peine, j'ai deja expliqué pourquoi...


----------



## golf (29 Novembre 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ...mais le probleme est que le service public est terriblement en danger...


Ça, c'est une réalité.
La nuance est que ce sont les syndicats qui l'ont mis en danger et depuis fort longtemps :mouais:


----------



## quetzalk (29 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est une réalité.
> La nuance est que ce sont les syndicats qui l'ont mis en danger et depuis fort longtemps :mouais:



ça a pu être vrai il y a 15-20 ans, mais actuellement, même si je suis loin d'approuver l'action syndicale dont nous sommes spectateurs, je crois que le danger pour les entreprises et les institutions publiques est partout... SAUF dans les syndicats... division, absence de structuration efficace, détachement par rapport à leur base, clientélisme, vacuité idéologique, font que les syndicats actuels ne protègent pas grand monde de pas grand chose... :rateau: Il est loin le temps où un syndicat pouvait flinguer une boîte déconnante en 3 semaines, mettre un PDG à la rue et déclencher une révolte.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> division, absence de structuration efficace, détachement par rapport à leur base, clientélisme,



... Toujours vouloir singer la pseudo élite qui se trouve au dessus de vous...  C'est à désespérer...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (5 Décembre 2005)

*25 minutes de retard annoncé.*
puis 40 minutes de retard annoncé.
puis 50 minutes de retard annoncé.

J'ai bien fait de pas prendre la voiture moi !







:rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *25 minutes de retard annoncé.*
> puis 40 minutes de retard annoncé.
> puis 50 minutes de retard annoncé.
> 
> ...



J'ai bien fait d'être malade moi  :rateau:
Quoique l'un dans l'autre ...


----------

